# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών 2019!

## kostas karderines

Νομίζω ότι ήρθε η ώρα να ανοίξουμε το αγαπημένο μας θέμα της αναπαραγωγής!εδώ λοιπόν ας γράψει ο κάθε ένας για την προσπάθεια του,πόσα ζευγάρια θα βάλει, διατροφή, απορίες και ότι άλλο νομίζει ότι θα μας φανεί χρήσιμο!
Εννοείται και βίντεο η φωτογραφικό υλικό της φετινής χρονιάς! Καλή επιτυχία σε όλους και μην ξεχνάμε ότι πάνω από όλα είναι απλά ένα χόμπι :winky:

----------


## ndlns

Ας ξεκινήσω εγώ ως γνήσιος καρδερινάς!
Θα βάλω ένα ζευγαράκι σε 60άρα ζευγαρώστρα, κι ό,τι γίνει... 

Στάλθηκε από το Mi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Ας βαλω και εγω ως επαγγελματιας Γαρδελας (πλακα κανω)
Αν και δεν ειναι στο ιδιο κλουβι ακομα αλλα απο οτι βλεπω σαχνει ο καιρος σγα σγα


Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

O αρχικός σχεδιασμός ήταν για:
*2 ζευγάρια φανέτα* (τα ίδια με πέρυσι, που ζευγάρωσαν και είδαμε στο αντίστοιχο θέμα http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...402#post823402) 
και *3 ζευγάρια καρδερίνες*:
 - 1 ζευγαράκι ηλικίας 3-4 ετών, που ζευγάρωσαν με επιτυχία πέρυσι πρώτη φορά
 - 1 ζευγαράκι του 2017, που ζευγάρωσαν πέρυσι και τα δύο σε διαφορετικά ζευγάρια
 - 1 ζευγαράκι του 2018, αρσενικό δικό μου (από αυτά που πετούσαν πέρυσι από τη φωλιά!!!!) και θηλυκό με δακτυλιδάκι συλλόγου, μετά από σχετική ανταλλαγή με αρσενικό μου, επίσης του 2018.
Έχω επίσης, *2 παραμάνες* ντιμπράντο, δικά μου πουλάκια του 2016 (στα νιάτα μου ήμουν καναρινάς) σε 76άρα με χώρισμα για κάθε ενδεχόμενο.

Αυτός ήταν ο αρχικός σχεδιασμός, γιατί έχω ακόμα 2 φανετάκια (ζευγάρι, το θηλυκό είναι αυτό που είχε αρρωστήσει) και μια αρσενική καρδερίνα ακόμη (είχα ζευγαράκι να δώσω στον αδερφό μου και πήρε μόνο το θηλυκό) που θα κόβει βόλτες με τις παραμάνες, λόγω έλλειψης χώρου.

Θα τα παρουσιάσω αναλυτικά σε ξεχωριστό θέμα. Μέχρι τότε δείτε το σημερινό βιντεάκι https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6pZPSwXVEs

ΥΓ. Ποιος είπε ότι οι καρδερίνες τρελαίνονται για πορτοκάλι; Τους έβαλα σήμερα και πήγαν στην απέναντι πλευρά του κλουβιού να κρυφτούν (το ίδιο και τα φανέτα)  ::

----------


## koukoulis

Νώντα, το ότι η αρσενική καρδερίνα θα είναι με τα θηλυκά καναρίνια, δεν ενέχει τον κίνδυνο να ζευγαρώσουν μεταξύ τους και να παραχθούν αυγά ένσπορα; Μήπως να βάλεις το χώρισμα μεταξύ τους;

----------


## MacGyver

> Νώντα, το ότι η αρσενική καρδερίνα θα είναι με τα θηλυκά καναρίνια, δεν ενέχει τον κίνδυνο να ζευγαρώσουν μεταξύ τους και να παραχθούν αυγά ένσπορα; Μήπως να βάλεις το χώρισμα μεταξύ τους;


Γιάννη μη χαλάμε το θέμα. Θα τα συζητήσουμε όταν ανοίξω νέο θέμα και έχω ακόμη στην κατοχή μου όλα τα παραπάνω πουλάκια (και να ζευγαρωσει δεν θα στενοχωρηθω  :Fighting0031:  )

----------


## kostaskirki

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα! 
Για φέτος αν όλα πάνε καλά θα βάλω περίπου 10 ζευγάρια καρδερίνες balcanica και major και 5 ζευγάρια φλωρια! 
Είναι κυρίως αρχέγονα πουλιά αλλά υπάρχουν και μεταλλάξεις όπως ευμο , καφέ,  αχατες 
Από προετοιμασία έχω ξεκινήσει να δίνω λίγο αυγοτροφη και βλαστομενα σπορια 
Ελπίζω σιγά σιγά να δούμε όμορφες φώτο από όλα τα παιδιά με φωλιές και μικρά πουλάκια!
Καλή αναπαραγωγικη Χρόνια σε όλους και σε όλες!!

----------


## kostas karderines

και εγω φετος θα βαλω 10 ζευγαρια ολα καρδερινες.τα περισσοτερα ζευγαρια τα εχω σε κλουβες 76αρες και καποια σε 60 αρες.επισης θα βαλω και μερικα ζευγαρια japan hoso και razza για παραμανες.καλη επιτυχια σε ολους και να χαρουμε την εκτροφη!

----------


## KostasAlep

Αυτά είναι !!!

Καλά ζευγαρώματα εύχομαι

----------


## kostas salonika

Το καλύτερο θέμα τις χρόνια επιτέλους έκανε την εμφάνιση του....

Εύχομαι καλή αναπαραγωγική χρόνια με όμορφες στιγμές,όμορφα και υγείοι πουλάκια..

Όσο αφορά στα δικά μου..

Φέτος θα βάλω 5 ζευγάρια Balcanika αλλά πουλιά είναι φετινά αλλά ποιο παλιά..
Η Πρωετοιμασια  ξεκίνησε αρχές Φεβρουαριου σε όλα τα πουλιά  με το ίδιο μείγμα σπωρον που δίνω όλο το χρόνο 2 φορές  την  βδομάδα αυγό τροφή και πολύ βιταμινούχα σκευάσματα..όποτε βρισκο ζοχο και ταραξακο.
Θερμοκρασία και φως δεν πειράζω τίποτα όπως πάει ο καιρός αλλά επειδή τα έχω μέσα έχω λίγη παραπάνω ζέστη από έξω και δεν κατέβενει τόσο πολύ το βράδυ.

Τα πουλιά είναι όλα με χώρισμα να βλέπονται ο λόγος είναι ότι δεν θέλω να ξεκινήσουν νωρίς όπως περισυ που τα πρώτα αυγά τα πήρα 12 Μαρτίου.
Από τα προηγούμενα χρόνια που τα πουλιά ξεκινούσαν Απρίλιο και μετά είχα πολύ καλύτερα αποτελέσματα.

Με λίγα λόγια αυτά από εμένα ....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## adreas

Εάν   έχετε   επιλογές   να  βάζετε    1   νέο   και   1  παλιό   τουλάχιστον το  ένα  να  έχει  εμπειρία  αυτό  συμβάλει  κατά  ένα  μεγάλο  ποσοστό   στη  σωστή   αναπαραγωγή!!!

----------


## sotos2908

Καλησπερα παιδια και απο μενα!!! Για φετος τα ζευγαρια μου ειναι δυο τιμπραντο εκ των οποιων ενα αρσενικο του 17 κιτρινο clasico και μια καφε θηλυκια clasico του 17 επισης, ενα αρσενικο clasico του 18 και ενα θηλυκο πρασινο του 18 ευγενικη χορηγία του Ντινου απο εδω απο το φορουμ!!!!! Και ενα ζευγαρι καρδερινες αρσενικο του 17 πουλαρος του Φιλιππα απο εδω το φορουμ και ενα θηλυκο του 17 και αυτο, διχως αποτελεσμα περισυ (κανενα απολύτως προβλημα) με πολυ ορεξη και αγαπη για φετος!!!!!!!

----------


## George.72

Φέτος θα βάλω 4 ζευγάρια καρδερίνες balcanica:



o   οι ζευγαρώστρες που χρησιμοποιώ είναι 90αρες,

o   φωλιές βάζω εσωτερικές που μέσα τοποθετώ ψάθινα καλαθάκια των 10 cm, με κάλυψη [εξωτερικά] 

o   νήμα της Sisal Fibre με λίγο παραπάνω βαμβάκι,

o   μείγμα δίνω το GREG (της Ornitalia) όλο τον χρόνο. Επίσης, αυτή την περίοδο τους βάζω ξεχωριστά  καμελίνα/παπαρουνόσπορο & αποφλοιωμένη βρώμη, ενώ μόνιμα υπάρχει σουπιοκόκκαλο.

o   αυγοτροφή την WIMO Soft spinus & IDEAL Carduelidi  (της Ornitalia), ενώ επιπλέον perle morbide, αυγό σκέτο και χορταρικά (μπρόκολο, σπανάκι, καρότο)

o   συμπληρώματα δίνω 1 φορά τον μήνα για 4 ημέρες Diofarm [περιέχει: ρίγανη, φασκόμηλο, μάραθο, λεκιθίνη]όλο το χρόνο, ενώ κατά την προετοιμασία nekton S και nekton E 


Καλή αναπαραγωγή σε όλους μας!!!!

----------


## George.72



----------


## kostas karderines

> 


Γειά σου Γιώργη με τα εργαλεία σου!!! 

Υ.Γ τι βλέπω, 30 δαχτυλίδια πηρες? Δηλαδή θα βγάλεις 30 γραβάτες??? Κράτησε μου μερικές  ::

----------


## George.72

Κώστα ευχαριστώ και ανταποδίδω... μακάρι να τα πάμε καλά κι έλα να διαλέξεις  :Youpi:

----------


## kostas karderines



----------


## TZANNSPY

Καλή επιτυχία σε όλους εσάς με τα "αγρίμια" στην δύσκολη προσπάθεια σας...!!!
Άντε και το φθινόπωρο να μην ξέρουμε από που θα πρωτοπάρουμε πουλιά...

----------


## kostas salonika

Μια χαρά μας έκατσε ο σεισμός...
Είτε έχεις φωτάκια  είτε όχι το ίδιο είναι ....
 https://youtu.be/zzNhcDHSghc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## TZANNSPY

Όχι ρε συ...

Για αυτό λες:
https://www.zougla.gr/sismoi/article...tin-8esaloniki

Είχες καμιά απώλεια ή απλά τρόμαξαν;

----------


## MacGyver

Να θυμίσω και το περσινό θέμα που είχαμε στην Αττική http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...Σεισμος

Ελπίζω Κώστα σε λίγες ημέρες να το εχουν ξεπεράσει το σοκ

----------


## kostas salonika

Δυστυχώς δεν είναι σε καλεί περίοδο για εμάς μέσα Μαρτίου σεισμός και όχι ένας 2 μαζί σε λίγα λεπτά...

Ναι για αυτόν λέω εχθές στις 21:45


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

> Όχι ρε συ...
> 
> Για αυτό λες:
> https://www.zougla.gr/sismoi/article...tin-8esaloniki
> 
> Είχες καμιά απώλεια ή απλά τρόμαξαν;


Απώλεια δεν ξέρω θα δούμε σήμερα αλλά αυτά στα μικρά κλουβιά σίγουρα έχασαν φτερά 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sotos2908

Κριμα!!!! Καθολου καλο αυτό.

----------


## kostas karderines

Ότι χειρότερο είναι αυτό γιατί είναι κάτι που δεν μπορείς το υπολογίσεις!φίλε ελπίζω να μην έχεις πάθει μεγάλη ζημιά!είναι νωρίς πάντως και σε 25 μέρες τα πουλιά θα είναι ετοιμα

----------


## kostas salonika

> Ότι χειρότερο είναι αυτό γιατί είναι κάτι που δεν μπορείς το υπολογίσεις!φίλε ελπίζω να μην έχεις πάθει μεγάλη ζημιά!είναι νωρίς πάντως και σε 25 μέρες τα πουλιά θα είναι ετοιμα


Δύστυχος Κώστα...Σήμερα δεν μπόρεσα να πάω στα πουλιά λόγο αρρώστιας και δεν ξέρω τι ζημιά έχει γίνει και άμα έχει γίνει...
Αύριο θα προσπαθήσω να πάω να δω τι γίνετε και πως είναι τα πουλιά ....



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sarpijk

Κωστα τα πουλια ειναι σε απολυτο σκοτάδι? Τριανδρία που μενω- πιο κοντα στο επίκεντρο- δεν ειχα τετοια αναστατωση. Τα πουλια είναι στο μπαλκονι. Εχουν φως  απο τις λαμπες του δρόμου.

----------


## kostas salonika

> Κωστα τα πουλια ειναι σε απολυτο σκοτάδι? Τριανδρία που μενω- πιο κοντα στο επίκεντρο- δεν ειχα τετοια αναστατωση. Τα πουλια είναι στο μπαλκονι. Εχουν φως  απο τις λαμπες του δρόμου.


Τα πουλιά τα έχω σε εσωτερικό χώρο με λαμπάκι νυχτός με φωτοκύτταρο που όταν πέσει το φως ανάβει..λευκό χρωμα 
Τα πουλιά που είναι στο βίντεο είναι τα ποιο απομακρυσμένα από το φωτακι αλλά και τα αλλά που είναι δίπλα δεν είδα να αναστατώθηκαν λιγότερο η έφταιξε που  άρχισε να χτυπιέται το ένα και άρχισαν και τα αλλά ...

Εσένα τα δικά σου σε το στάδιο είναι ;;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sarpijk

Εγω εχω παραγγειλει 76αρα κλουβα να δοκιμασω αν και στο παρελθόν εκανα δουλεια και με απλη 60αρα.
Φετος με μια θηλυκια που μου εστειλε ο αγαπητος  Νωντας ευελπιστω να ξαναρχισω εκτροφη.  Δεν κανω κατι ιδιαίτερο, θα περιμένω τα πουλια , αυτά ξερουν καλυτερα. Ενα παλιο βίντεο

----------


## kostas salonika

> Εγω εχω παραγγειλει 76αρα κλουβα να δοκιμασω αν και στο παρελθόν εκανα δουλεια και με απλη 60αρα.
> Φετος με μια θηλυκια που μου εστειλε ο αγαπητος  Νωντας ευελπιστω να ξαναρχισω εκτροφη.  Δεν κανω κατι ιδιαίτερο, θα περιμένω τα πουλια , αυτά ξερουν καλυτερα. Ενα παλιο βίντεο 
> 
> https://youtu.be/sgdASKgcVV4


Με τον σεισμό πως τα πήγαν ;;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sarpijk

Δεν ειχα κανενα θεμα. Δεν χτυπηθηκαν καθολου. Πιο πολυ με προβληματίζει που χθες ειχαμε 20 βαθμους και σήμερα 10.

----------


## kostas salonika

Τυχερός.οσο αφορά το καιρό κάνει πολλά και απότομα σκαμπανεβάσματα με πολύ μεγάλη αλλαγή θερμοκρασίας δεν έχει 10 όπως λες αλλά αυτήν την στιγμή έχει 4,9 βαθμούς ..θέλει πολύ μεγάλη προσοχή..
Αν και δεν έχω δώσει ποτέ προληπτικά φάρμακα σκέφτομαι μετά από αυτό να δώσω 5 μέρες esb 3 στα πουλιά άμα τα δω ζωρισμενα αύριο ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Αντιμικροβιακα και αντιοξειδωτικα δεν ταΐζεις μάλλον
Σε ένα ζορισμένο άμα δεις δοκίμασε λίγες σταγόνες ριγανέλαιο.

----------


## yannis

Εγω δινω στα φλωρια μου σταθερα ολο τον χρονο,μια φορα την εβδομαδα ριγανελαιο και πιστευω οτι τα εχει βοηθησει στις αλλαγες του καιρου.

----------


## stefos

Καλές αναπαραγωγες ευχομαι σε ολους καταρχην με πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα !!

Φέτος θα βάλω και εγω δύο ζευγαράκια και οτι προκυψει , μιας και ολοι ξερουμε την δυσκολια που εχουν τα γαρδελια στην αναπαραγωγη με οτι αυτο συνεπαγεται.

Τα ζευγαρια τα εχω συνδιασει και εγω με τον τροπο που προτεινει ο ανδρεας δηλαδη ενα εμπειρο με ενα πρωταρικο .

----------


## MacGyver

> Καλές αναπαραγωγες ευχομαι σε ολους καταρχην με πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα !!
> 
> Φέτος θα βάλω και εγω δύο ζευγαράκια και οτι προκυψει , μιας και ολοι ξερουμε την δυσκολια που εχουν τα γαρδελια στην αναπαραγωγη με οτι αυτο συνεπαγεται.
> 
> Τα ζευγαρια τα εχω συνδιασει και εγω με τον τροπο που προτεινει ο ανδρεας δηλαδη ενα εμπειρο με ενα πρωταρικο . 
> 
> https://imgur.com/OFOfB2T
> 
> https://imgur.com/3x3hvZh


Στέφανε με το καλό και σε σένα...

Αν θες να εμφανίζονται απευθείας οι εικόνες, να κάνεις copy πάνω στην εικόνα όταν έχει "φορτώσει" στο imgur και μετά paste στο ποστ σου (και όχι το σύνδεσμο της εικόνας)

----------


## amastro

Με το καλό Στέφανε. 

Είχες βάλει την ίδια φωτο 2 φορές οπότε το έφτιαξα.
Αν έχω κάνει λάθος, βάλε φωνή.

----------


## stefos

ευχαριστω αντρεα για την επεμβαση!   

Το ειχα ξεχασει νωντα , ευχαριστω , την επομενη καλυτερα...

----------


## Chef21

Γεια σας και από μένα,καλή αναπαραγωγή σε όλους εύχομαι...☆☆☆☆
Φέτος έχω βάλει τα εξής:
5 ζευγαράκια Japan hoso...!!
5 ζευγαράκια Carduelis balcanica...!!
1 ζευγάρι αρχέγονα Major....!!
1 ζευγάρι φλώροι μεταλλαγμένοι..!! 







Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## yannis

Πολυ ωραια η εκτροφη σου!καλη επιτυχια!

Αν και εχω ανοιξει θεμα για τους φλωρους μου να πω και εδω:

1 ζευγαρι φλωρια μεταλλαγμενα
Αρσενικο ιζαμπελ Χ θυληκο λουτινο

----------


## kostas salonika

> Γεια σας και από μένα,καλή αναπαραγωγή σε όλους εύχομαι...☆☆☆☆
> Φέτος έχω βάλει τα εξής:
> 5 ζευγαράκια Japan hoso...!!
> 5 ζευγαράκια Carduelis balcanica...!!
> 1 ζευγάρι αρχέγονα Major....!!
> 1 ζευγάρι φλώροι μεταλλαγμένοι..!! 
> https://youtu.be/25HKhyRK3Sw
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Μπράβο φίλε ωραία δουλειά ....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines

Γειά σου φίλε Θάνο!συγχαρητήρια, πολύ καλή δουλειά!καλή επιτυχία σου εύχομαι με πολλά και υγιεί πουλάκια!

----------


## TZANNSPY

Πολύ όμορφες εικόνες, καλή επιτυχία σε όλους τους "ιθαγενείς"...!!!

----------


## amastro

Γεμάτη η εκτροφή σου Θάνο και πολύ ωραία η κατασκευή σου.
Καλή επιτυχία με τις γέννες.

----------


## Nenkeren

Λοιπον παμε παλι και φετος,δυσκολα ως τωρα αλλα παμε γερα!
5-6 ζευγαρακια καρδερινες 5-6 παραμανες πισω για τα δυσκολα αλλα και για τα ευκολα  :winky:  αυριο φωτογραφιες απο καποιους γεννητορες γιατι δεν ειναι εντελως ετοιμα τα ζευγαρια μου ακομη ( στις κλουβες τους κλπ )!

Καλη αρχη σε ολους!

----------


## kostaskirki

Η αρχή έγινε για το 2019! 
Καλές αναπαραγωγες σε όλα τα παιδιά με όμορφα μικρά και πολλές φώτο..!

----------


## kostas salonika

Με το καλό Κώστα ....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

> Η αρχή έγινε για το 2019! 
> Καλές αναπαραγωγες σε όλα τα παιδιά με όμορφα μικρά και πολλές φώτο..!
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/zA6iUkv.jpg


Καλή αρχή Κώστα...

Το πουλάκι στη φωλιά είναι θηλυκό με τόση έντονη μάσκα?

----------


## kostas karderines

> Η αρχή έγινε για το 2019! 
> Καλές αναπαραγωγες σε όλα τα παιδιά με όμορφα μικρά και πολλές φώτο..!
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/zA6iUkv.jpg


Μπράβο φίλε, καλή συνέχεια και ότι καλύτερο σου εύχομαι! Περυσι χωρίς να κάνεις και τίποτα ιδιαίτερο έβγαλες ένα σωρό πουλιά.. φαντάζομαι φέτος τι θα γίνει  :Love0030:  :Love0030:  :Love0030:

----------


## yannis

Ωραια πραγματα!!

Καλη συνεχεια με πολλα πουλακια!!

----------


## kostaskirki

> Καλή αρχή Κώστα...
> 
> Το πουλάκι στη φωλιά είναι θηλυκό με τόση έντονη μάσκα?


Ναι Νωντα θηλυκό major  είναι γι αυτο και τέτοια μασκα!

----------


## ndlns

Καλή αρχή και ακόμα καλύτερη συνέχεια! 

Στάλθηκε από το Mi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## sotos2908

Ολα καλα να πανε!!!!!  Κουκλαρα η κυρια σου!!!!!!

----------


## IscarioTis

Αντε καλη αρχη αγοραρε

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Kapamarou

Χαίρομαι πολύ που είμαι μέλος της ομάδας που με έκανε πριν 5 χρόνια  να ασχοληθώ με την αναπαραγωγή της καρδερίνας.  Φέτος θα βάλω 6ζευγαρια βαλκανικές καρδερίνες. 2ζευγάρια  Japan . 6ζευγαρια για καρδερινοκαναρα.κ υπάρχουν κ δύο θηλυκά καρδερινοκαναρα για παραμανες. Η διατροφή τους είναι Manitoba carduelidi 1/3   Κ  2/3 king luxury.απο αυγοτροφη βάζω την indios μαζί με urlux gold patte. Από αρχές του χρόνου βάζω επιπλέων ηλιόσπορο σουσάμι ραδίκι μαρουλι βρώμη ( σποροι)κ αυγό. Τα κλουβιά που χρησιμοποιώ είναι 68cm .Η φωλιές είναι εσωτερικες η μια ή κλασσική πλαστική κ η δεύτερη μεταλλική πλέγμα κρεμαστη. Κάποια ζευγάρια έχουν ενωθεί κ έχουμε τα πρώτα βήματα  κάποια είναι με χώρισμα κ αναμένουμε. Καλή επιτυχία σε όλους!!

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Kapamarou

Κ μερικές φωτογραφίες απτά πουλάκια μου

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines

Καλή επιτυχία φίλε Βασίλη, ότι καλύτερο σου εύχομαι  :winky:

----------


## Kapamarou

Ευχαριστώ Κώστα να είσαι καλα.κ σε σένα φίλε εύχομαι τα καλύτερα!!

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Με το καλο πολλα μικρα !

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Χαλβάς για εμάς και χαλβάς για τα πουλιά ... :Happy: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kapamarou

> Με το καλο πολλα μικρα !
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!Επίσης!

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostaskirki

Και συνεχίζουμε....

----------


## MacGyver

Τι ΕΝΦΙΑ πληρώνεις για την 2η φωλιά? φτου φτου

----------


## kostas karderines

Μπράβο φίλε Κώστα,είσαι top :Anim 19:  :Happy0064:

----------


## sotos2908

Μπραβο!!!!!  Ολα καλα να πανε!!!!!!!!

----------


## kostaskirki

> Τι ΕΝΦΙΑ πληρώνεις για την 2η φωλιά? φτου φτου


Σίγουρα κάτι παραπάνω αλλά το αξίζει η συγκεκριμένη καρδερίνα...! Χα χα χα

----------


## kostas karderines

Πριν 10 μέρες περίπου τελείωσε η πρώτη Φωλιά και έκανε 4 αυγουλάκια τα οποία μπήκαν σε καναρα.θα δούμε πως θα πάει...! Καλή συνέχεια σε ολους

----------


## kostas salonika

> Πριν 10 μέρες περίπου τελείωσε η πρώτη Φωλιά και έκανε 4 αυγουλάκια.θα δούμε πως θα πάει...! Καλή συνέχεια σε ολους


Καλή αρχή Κώστα ...
Όλα να πάνε όπως επιθυμείς


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Chef21

Με το καλό φίλε..!!!

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Παντα τετοια Κωστα

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά, καλή συνέχεια και σε εσας

----------


## Kapamarou

Καλή αρχή Κώστα

----------


## kostas salonika

Let’s Start..



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sarpijk

Ωραια! Εχεις καιρό που εβαλες φωλιές?

----------


## kostas salonika

> Ωραια! Εχεις καιρό που εβαλες φωλιές?


31 Μαρτίου που ένωσα και τα πουλιά ..
Είναι μερικά που τις κρατάνε πεντακάθαρες και είναι μερικά που κάνουν κουτσουλιές μέσα ..αυτό δεν μπόρεσα να το καταλάβω καμία φορά 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines

Μπράβο φίλε Κώστα, με το καλό!

----------


## kostas karderines



----------


## kostas salonika

Μπράβο φίλε Κώστα ...
Άντε να δούμε εμείς ποτέ θα δούμε αυγό ....!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Εν ώρα υπηρεσίας

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines

> Μπράβο φίλε Κώστα ...
> Άντε να δούμε εμείς ποτέ θα δούμε αυγό ....!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε κωστα!να δούμε τώρα αν θα είναι γεμάτα  :: 
Καλή επιτυχία σου εύχομαι

----------


## IscarioTis

Με το καλο Κωστα και Μανωλη!

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Ποιος μπορεί να δώσει μια εξήγηση.
1ο βατεμα 9/4 
Καθημερινά μεχρει και σήμερα βατεματα κάθε πρωί 3-4 φορές ...
Φώλια έτοιμη εδώ και μέρες και αυγό ακόμα τίποτα ..
Σουπιοκοκκαλο τρωει σχεδόν καθημερινά..
Θηλυκό φετινό  και αρσενικό 3 χρόνου.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Αυτην την εξηγηση θελω να την δω Κωστα

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Κώστα, κατά τη γνώμη μου, δεν νομίζω να χρειάζεται να εξηγηθεί κάτι.Το ζευγάρι σου πάει πολύ καλά ανάλογα και με την εποχή και η κυρία περιμένει την κατάλληλη στιγμή.Πιστευω σε λίγες μέρες θα έχεις ευχαριστα.Εμενα αν εξαιρέσεις το ένα ζευγάρι που είναι και έμπειρο,τα άλλα τη φωλιά την έχουν για τουαλέτα! Αλλά ακόμα Απρίλιος είναι.
Υγ: Ασβέστιο δίνεις συμπληρώμα;

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Δίνει landmark μέρα παράμερα στο νερό...
Και τρωει σουποιοκοκαλο κανονικά 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Το ίδιο μου κάνει μια καναρα, παλιά δοκιμασμένη κιόλας από συμφορουμιτη, στρωμένη φωλιά μια εβδομάδα ψιλοκαθεται κιόλας αλλά αυγό... δεν.Υπομονη θέλει Κώστα, και όλα καλά θα πάνε

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

> Ποιος μπορεί να δώσει μια εξήγηση.
> 1ο βατεμα 9/4 
> Καθημερινά μεχρει και σήμερα βατεματα κάθε πρωί 3-4 φορές ...
> Φώλια έτοιμη εδώ και μέρες και αυγό ακόμα τίποτα ..
> Σουπιοκοκκαλο τρωει σχεδόν καθημερινά..
> Θηλυκό φετινό  και αρσενικό 3 χρόνου.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Λοιπόν τα νέα είναι γεννήσαμε μετά από ποσες μέρες ...
Την προηγούμενη μέρα που που γέννησε πήγε και χάλασε όλοι την φωλιά τράβηξε όλο το νήμα και το πέταξε έξω.το πήρα το εβαλα μέσα το έστρωσα λίγο.
Το 1ο αυγό το έκανε κάτω,το 2ο δεν ξέρω δεν βρήκα ούτε τσόφλι,το 3ο το έκανε μέσα,4ο άμα έκανε δεν βρήκα ούτε στον πάτο ούτε στην φωλιά.
Όλες αυτές τις μέρες ενώ γεννάει ταυτόχρονα χαλάει και κάνει την φώλια.
Την εβαλα μέσα στην φώλια 2 αυγά αλλά δεν κάθεται εκτός 5 λεπτά και πάλη έξω ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## adreas

χεν  εκανε   2ο   αυγο   αυτα θα μας 
τρελανουν

----------


## kostas salonika

> χεν  εκανε   2ο   αυγο   αυτα θα μας 
> τρελανουν


Ανδρέα δεν βαζω το χέρι νου στην φωτιά αλλά δεν έκανε δεν βρήκα τίποτα..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Τώρα το βράδυ κάθεται Κώστα;

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Όχι Μανώλη δεν κάθεται..ούτε μέρα ούτε νύχτα..
Ενώ γεννάει,χαλάει και φτιάχνει  φωλιά ακόμα 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Κώστα, αν έχεις παραμανα πάρε της τα αυγα και άφησε τη να πάει σε επόμενη γέννα

----------


## kostas salonika

Ένα πρόλαβα και πήρα θα δω άμα κάνει αλλά και τα κανει εντός φωλιάς θα τα πάρω 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sarpijk

Κριμα, προσωπικα πιστεύω οτι τα πουλια δεν ειναι ακομα στο 100% , γι ' αυτο και εγω δε βιαζομαι ( φωλια ακομα δεν έβαλα) γιατι το εχω ξαναδει το εργο με φωλια παρατημένη με 5 αυγα, ή με πρωτη γεννα ασπορα.

----------


## Dimos Dimou

Καλησπέρα και από μένα εύχομαι καλή αναπαραγωγή σε όλους μάς

----------


## Dimos Dimou

Να γράψω και για την δική μου εκτροφή εγώ θα βάλω φέτος 6 ζευγάρια balkanika καρδερίνες.τα δύο ζευγάρια έχουν ξεκινήσει από αυτά σήμερα πήρα το δεύτερο αυγό και από τα δύο τα επόμενα περιμένω  φωτογραφίες σε λιγο

----------


## kostas salonika

> Να γράψω και για την δική μου εκτροφή εγώ θα βάλω φέτος 6 ζευγάρια balkanika καρδερίνες.τα δύο ζευγάρια έχουν ξεκινήσει από αυτά σήμερα πήρα το δεύτερο αυγό και από τα δύο τα επόμενα περιμένω  φωτογραφίες και βίντεο της επόμενες μέρες


Καλός ήρθες φίλε ...Με το καλό 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dimos Dimou



----------


## Chef21

Καλώς ήρθες,καλή αναπαραγωγική περίοδο να έχεις φίλε Δήμο...!!!

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines

> 


Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας φίλε Δήμο!

----------


## Dimos Dimou

Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Καλώς μας βρήκες Δήμο,τα καλύτερα εύχομαι.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## sotos2908

Καλως ηρθες Δήμο στην παρεα μας. Βλεπω ασπρο κεφαλι η τα ματια μου ειναι κουρασμενα?

----------


## Dimos Dimou

> Καλως ηρθες Δήμο στην παρεα μας. Βλεπω ασπρο κεφαλι η τα ματια μου ειναι κουρασμενα?


Να'ναι φίλε μου είναι ασπροκεφαλο δεν το έγραψα αλλά όλα τα πουλιά μου είναι με ασιανισμο γραβάτες ασπροκεφαλες παρδαλα κ.τ.λ

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Πω ρε Δήμο... ελπίζω να γιανουν γρήγορα τα πουλιά σου και να ξεπεράσουν αυτο που παθαίνουν και ξεβαφουν .Να τα χαίρεσαι όλα και περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Dimos Dimou

https://youtu.be/LokQdmubO94

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Dimos Dimou

Η δεύτερη θηλυκιά που κλωσαει είναι αυτή 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Άντε φιλαράκι μου να πάνε όλα καλά ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dimos Dimou

> Άντε φιλαράκι μου να πάνε όλα καλά ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Κώστα εσύ τα βλέπεις live

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines

Γειά σου φίλε Δήμο με τα σπάνια εργαλεία... Top :Happy0064: καλή συνέχεια φιλε

----------


## Dimos Dimou

> Γειά σου φίλε Δήμο με τα σπάνια εργαλεία... Topκαλή συνέχεια φιλε


Φίλε μου Κώστα είσαι από τους πρωτοπόρους στον ασιανισμο και με έχεις βοηθήσει πάρα πολύ και σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines

> Φίλε μου Κώστα είσαι από τους πρωτοπόρους στον ασιανισμο και με έχεις βοηθήσει πάρα πολύ και σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Σου έχω μεγάλη εκτίμηση γιατί είσαι από τα καλύτερα παιδιά του χώρου όπως επίσης και εσύ μου εχεις προσφέρει απλοχερα την βοήθεια σου οπότε χρειάστηκε

----------


## kostas karderines



----------


## MacGyver

Μπράβο Κώστα!!! και στα δικά μας σιγά σιγά και ας μην έχουν άσπρα σημάδια  :Evilgrin0039:

----------


## Dimos Dimou

> 


Μπράβο Κώστα άντε και στα δικά μας

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Kapamarou

http://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5cd1aad8...01_001_001.mp4

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Με τα μούτρα στο άγριοσέσκουλο

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Και δύο μικρά καρδερινακια που ξεμυτισανε το Σάββατο εντελώς ανέλπιστα.Ανελπιστα γιατί είχα χωρίσει το ζευγάρι λόγω θεραπείας που έκανα στη θυληκια και  8 μέρες μετά το χωρισμό και εν μέσω θεραπείας έκανε το πρώτο αυγό (5 σύνολο,4 ενσπορα)!Είχα διαβάσει τυχαία στο φόρουμ πρόσφατα από συμφορουμιτη(να'σαι καλά φίλε ) που ξεχνάω δυστυχώς ότι έχει καταγραφεί ενσπορο αυγό σε κότα μετά από 20 μέρες χωρισμού νομίζω γι'αυτό και δεν της τα έβγαλα.Καλη συνέχεια σε όλους μας στην καλύτερη περίοδο της εκτροφής μας.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

> Και δύο μικρά καρδερινακια που ξεμυτισανε το Σάββατο εντελώς ανέλπιστα.Ανελπιστα γιατί είχα χωρίσει το ζευγάρι λόγω θεραπείας που έκανα στη θυληκια και  8 μέρες μετά το χωρισμό και εν μέσω θεραπείας έκανε το πρώτο αυγό (5 σύνολο,4 ενσπορα)!Είχα διαβάσει τυχαία στο φόρουμ πρόσφατα από συμφορουμιτη(να'σαι καλά φίλε ) που ξεχνάω δυστυχώς ότι έχει καταγραφεί ενσπορο αυγό σε κότα μετά από 20 μέρες χωρισμού νομίζω γι'αυτό και δεν της τα έβγαλα.Καλη συνέχεια σε όλους μας στην καλύτερη περίοδο της εκτροφής μας.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Μπράβο βρε σιωπηλή δύναμη... Με το καλό στο κλαρί να τα δεις!!! Τα άλλα δύο ένσπορα?

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Νώντα τα πουλάκια είναι από την καρδερίνα που είχα ανεβάσει να κλωσαει πριν καμία βδομάδα.Οντως όμως, κάποια θεματακια δεν μου επιτρέπουν να μαι όσο ενεργός θα ήθελα  στην παρέα εδώ μέσα.Το Σάββατο έσκασαν τρία αυγά μαζί, το ένα το πέταγε έξω συνέχεια ήταν αδύναμο είχε και τελεία.Το τέταρτο αυγό άστο καλύτερα γιατί κάποιος έκανε μ@#@

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Dimos Dimou

> Και δύο μικρά καρδερινακια που ξεμυτισανε το Σάββατο εντελώς ανέλπιστα.Ανελπιστα γιατί είχα χωρίσει το ζευγάρι λόγω θεραπείας που έκανα στη θυληκια και  8 μέρες μετά το χωρισμό και εν μέσω θεραπείας έκανε το πρώτο αυγό (5 σύνολο,4 ενσπορα)!Είχα διαβάσει τυχαία στο φόρουμ πρόσφατα από συμφορουμιτη(να'σαι καλά φίλε ) που ξεχνάω δυστυχώς ότι έχει καταγραφεί ενσπορο αυγό σε κότα μετά από 20 μέρες χωρισμού νομίζω γι'αυτό και δεν της τα έβγαλα.Καλη συνέχεια σε όλους μας στην καλύτερη περίοδο της εκτροφής μας.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Με το καλό φίλε στο κλαρί 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Dimos Dimou

Ακόμα ένα ζευγάρι μου

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Dimos Dimou

Να πω βέβαια ότι τα πρώτα αυγά απο την παρδαλη Ήταν ασπορα δεν μας βοηθάει φέτος ο καιρός σήμερα φορούσα μπουφάν αύριο θα δω από της γραβάτες και βλέπουμε 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Ευχαριστώ Δήμο, με το καλό και τα δικά σου.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Dimos Dimou

Ευτυχώς Αυτά είναι πιασμένα αναμονή τώρα.. Τα επόμενα ζευγάρια θέλουν ακόμα ένα κλικ για να κάνουν φωλιές πιστεύω μόλις στρώσει λίγο ο καιρός θα κανουν και τα αλλα

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

> Ευτυχώς Αυτά είναι πιασμένα αναμονή τώρα.. Τα επόμενα ζευγάρια θέλουν ακόμα ένα κλικ για να κάνουν φωλιές πιστεύω μόλις στρώσει λίγο ο καιρός θα κανουν και τα αλλα
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Με το καλό φιλαράκι 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines

Με το καλό φίλε Δήμο!!! Αυτά τα αυγά αξίζουν πολλα ::

----------


## sotos2908

Με το καλο φιλε Δημο να βλεπουμε και εμεις οι νεωτεροι αυτα τα παρδαλα περιεργα πραγματα..........  ::

----------


## sarpijk

Μπραβο, ποιος ο λογος κατα την αποψη σας που αυτο το ζευγάρι ειναι πιο ετοιμο απο τα υπόλοιπα?

----------


## Dimos Dimou

> Μπραβο, ποιος ο λογος κατα την αποψη σας που αυτο το ζευγάρι ειναι πιο ετοιμο απο τα υπόλοιπα?


Καλησπέρα φίλε μου εγώ πιστεύω πως θα μπορούσαν να έρθουν όλα μαζί τα πουλιά απλά φέτος τα εχει μπέρδεψε ο καιρός. Τα πουλιά ξέρουν καλύτερα από εμάς και αντιλαμβάνονται Αλλιώς το πότε θα έρθουν.εμεις απλός βιαζόμαστε ..

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines

> Με το καλο φιλε Δημο να βλεπουμε και εμεις οι νεωτεροι αυτα τα παρδαλα περιεργα πραγματα..........


Από τον Δήμο θα δείτε πάρα πολύ όμορφα πράγματα  :Confused0053:

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Έκτη μέρα σήμερα, μπήκαν οι βέρες Οριακά γιατί είναι και θρεφταρια!

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines

Μανώλη να τα χαίρεσαι τα γαρδελακια σου

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Ευχαριστώ Κώστα.Αντε σιγά σιγά να το γεμίσουμε όλοι φωτογραφίες γαρδελακια εδώ μέσα να πέσει το σύστημα 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Dimos Dimou

https://youtu.be/I_oU2x0FGhw

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

> https://youtu.be/I_oU2x0FGhw
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Τα καλύτερα το φιλαράκι ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kostaskirki

Για αρχή είχε από όλα ο μπαξές....άσπρορα, ξαφνικές απώλειες κάποιων μικρών αλλά συνεχίζουμε... κάποιες λίγες φωτο απο κάποια μικρά!

----------


## MacGyver

> Για αρχή είχε από όλα ο μπαξές....άσπρορα, ξαφνικές απώλειες κάποιων μικρών αλλά συνεχίζουμε... κάποιες λίγες φωτο απο κάποια μικρά!


Αυτό θέλω εγώ...

Μέχρι στιγμής έχουμε 3/4 ένσπορα καρδερινίσια στην παραμάνα που τα περιμένω το ΣΚ, πολλά άσπορα και σπασμένα στον πάτο τόσο από τις καρδερίνες όσο και από τα φανέτα. Το πρωί κλωσάνε και το απόγευμα είναι πεταμένα κάτω και η φωλιά χαλασμένη από τα θηλυκά... 

Αναμένουμε και τη συνέχεια, έχουμε ακόμη δρόμο...

----------


## Dimos Dimou

> Αυτό θέλω εγώ...
> 
> Μέχρι στιγμής έχουμε 3/4 ένσπορα καρδερινίσια στην παραμάνα που τα περιμένω το ΣΚ, πολλά άσπορα και σπασμένα στον πάτο τόσο από τις καρδερίνες όσο και από τα φανέτα. Το πρωί κλωσάνε και το απόγευμα είναι πεταμένα κάτω και η φωλιά χαλασμένη από τα θηλυκά... 
> 
> Αναμένουμε και τη συνέχεια, έχουμε ακόμη δρόμο...


Φέτος είναι μια δύσκολη χρονιά πιστεύω για τους περισσότερους εκτροφής. Υπομονή να δούμε την συνέχεια 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines

> Για αρχή είχε από όλα ο μπαξές....άσπρορα, ξαφνικές απώλειες κάποιων μικρών αλλά συνεχίζουμε... κάποιες λίγες φωτο απο κάποια μικρά!


Μπράβο φίλε μου Κώστα! Ελπίζω από εδώ και περα να πάνε όλα τέλεια

----------


## Dimos Dimou

Ακόμα δύο ασιανικα πουλιά μού 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Ρε συ Δήμο πώς τα πετάς έτσι τα αστέρια, ρίξε μια προειδοποίηση πρώτα μη μας φύγει κανά σαγόνι .Να τα χαίρεσαι

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines

> Ακόμα δύο ασιανικα πουλιά μού 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Τα καλύτερα πουλιά  :Party0028:

----------


## amastro

> Τα καλύτερα πουλιά


Και τα πιο έξυπνα. Διαβάζουν και δοσολογίες για να μην παιδεύεται ο Δήμος

----------


## Dimos Dimou

> Ρε συ Δήμο πώς τα πετάς έτσι τα αστέρια, ρίξε μια προειδοποίηση πρώτα μη μας φύγει κανά σαγόνι .Να τα χαίρεσαι
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε να είσαι καλα

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines



----------


## Dimos Dimou

> 


Φίλε Κώστα εύχομαι τα καλύτερα να δούμε πολλά πουλάκια στο κλαδί 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines

Ευχαριστώ πολύ καλέ μου φίλε! Αναμένουμε τα δικά σου τα αστέρια!!!

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Μπράβο Κώστα, άντε να ρολαρει η ομάδα σιγά σιγά.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## sotos2908

Κωστα μηπως εχουν προβλημα και δεν κοκκινησαν αυτα κ εχουν μεινει ασπρα??????  ::  Τι πουλαρι ειναι αυτοι?????  Μπραβο ρε κωστα και ευχαριστούμε γτ εγω προσωπικα τετοια πραγματα δεν εχω δει εκτος youtube απο σενα παλι.......

----------


## kostas karderines

> Κωστα μηπως εχουν προβλημα και δεν κοκκινησαν αυτα κ εχουν μεινει ασπρα??????  Τι πουλαρι ειναι αυτοι?????  Μπραβο ρε κωστα και ευχαριστούμε γτ εγω προσωπικα τετοια πραγματα δεν εχω δει εκτος youtube απο σενα παλι.......


Ευχαριστώ πολύ Σωτήρη!!!τα περνάμε όμορφα με το χόμπι μας! Που να δεις και ο φίλος μου δήμος τι πουλιά εχει :Anim 19:

----------


## kostas karderines

Μεγαλώνουμε

----------


## sotos2908

Πολυ ομορφα Κώστα καλη συνεχεια να εχεις....  Απο τον φιλο μας τον Δήμο θα δουμε κανενα κουκλι φετινο? Ετσι περιεργο......  Ξερεις εσυ.....  ::  ::

----------


## kostas salonika

> Μεγαλώνουμε


Μπράβο Κώστα καλή συνέχεια 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dimos Dimou

> Πολυ ομορφα Κώστα καλη συνεχεια να εχεις....  Απο τον φιλο μας τον Δήμο θα δουμε κανενα κουκλι φετινο? Ετσι περιεργο......  Ξερεις εσυ.....


Σε λίγο υπομονή 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Ήρεμα παιδιά γιατί ο Δήμος μοιράζει εγκεφαλικά.
Εγώ ακόμα παραμιλάω με τα "αλατζάδικα" που μας έδειξε προχθές

----------


## kostas salonika

Που να σας βάλω και ένα βίντεο να κάθεται στο χέρι


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

> Ήρεμα παιδιά γιατί ο Δήμος μοιράζει εγκεφαλικά.
> Εγώ ακόμα παραμιλάω με τα "αλατζάδικα" που μας έδειξε προχθές


Εντάξει τουλάχιστον τώρα Αντρέα προειδοποιεί από ότι είδα....

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Dimos Dimou

> Που να σας βάλω και ένα βίντεο να κάθεται στο χέρι
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Βάλε Κώστα 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Dimos Dimou

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Dimos Dimou

κάτι από παλιά για εμάς που αγαπάμε την καρδερίνα 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Εγώ στο χωριό και η κόρη μου στέλνει φωτογραφίες...



Τα πρώτα 3 καρδερινακια μεγαλώνουν

----------


## sotos2908

Δημο τρελανε μας μπορειςςςςςςςς!!!!!!!!!!  Καταπληκτικα πραγματα μπραβο!!!!!!!  Αλλο επίπεδο!!!!!  Νωντα καλη αρχη, καλοκλαρωτα!!!!!  Περιμενουμε και αλλεε φωτο.

----------


## sarpijk

Να σου ζησουν Νωντα! Απο παλιο ζευγάρι ή νεαρα πουλια περσινά?

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

> https://youtu.be/2JuQSx79xgY
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Έλα ρε Δήμο, εσύ είσαι ο γητευτης των πουλιών που έχουμε καμαρώσει όλοι στο yt; Μπράβο σου φίλε

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

> Εγώ στο χωριό και η κόρη μου στέλνει φωτογραφίες...
> 
> https://imgur.com/s6I6sCf
> 
> Τα πρώτα 3 καρδερινακια μεγαλώνουν


Μπράβο Νώντα,με το καλό στο κλαρί φίλε

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Dimos Dimou

> Έλα ρε Δήμο, εσύ είσαι ο γητευτης των πουλιών που έχουμε καμαρώσει όλοι στο yt; Μπράβο σου φίλε
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μακάρι να με αξιώσει ο θεος να.κανω και γραβάτες έτσι η καλύτερα ασπροκεφαλες 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Dimos Dimou

Όπως λεει και ο φίλος μου kostas karderines έχουμε ένα χόμπι για να περναμε καλά και αγαπάμε τα πουλάκια μας ειδήμονες δεν είμαστε απλά αγαπάμε  τα πουλάκια μας

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Εμείς κλαρωνουμε σιγά σιγά

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Και μεγαλώνουμε

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Η κυρία του Αντρέα με έχει τρελάνει.Προχθες έκανε αυγό έξω ακριβώς  κάτω από την στρωμένη φωλιά της και έσπασε.Της έβαλα ψεύτικο μέσα, όπως θα έκανα αν δεν έσπαγε το δικό της.Της έβαλα πετσέτα κάτω μπας και σώσω κανά αυγό από σπάσιμο έτσι και συνεχιζε αλλά... εχθές τίποτα.Σημερα βρήκα αυγό στην απέναντι φωλιά, μέσα.Σπασμενο στη μέση και αυτό όμως,σαν κομμένο.Ο αρσενικός; Φταίει, σκέφτηκα, που έβαλα το ψεύτικο στην στρωμένη φωλιά της, την μπερδεψα γι'αυτό πήγε στην άλλη φωλιά.Και εδώ και κανά δυωρο κλωσαει το ψεύτικο που της είχα βάλει προχθές! Την λες και ανώμαλη ε; Σαν τον κακό μας τον καιρό.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

> Η κυρία του Αντρέα με έχει τρελάνει.Προχθες έκανε αυγό έξω ακριβώς  κάτω από την στρωμένη φωλιά της και έσπασε.Της έβαλα ψεύτικο μέσα, όπως θα έκανα αν δεν έσπαγε το δικό της.Της έβαλα πετσέτα κάτω μπας και σώσω κανά αυγό από σπάσιμο έτσι και συνεχιζε αλλά... εχθές τίποτα.Σημερα βρήκα αυγό στην απέναντι φωλιά, μέσα.Σπασμενο στη μέση και αυτό όμως,σαν κομμένο.Ο αρσενικός; Φταίει, σκέφτηκα, που έβαλα το ψεύτικο στην στρωμένη φωλιά της, την μπερδεψα γι'αυτό πήγε στην άλλη φωλιά.Και εδώ και κανά δυωρο κλωσαει το ψεύτικο που της είχα βάλει προχθές! Την λες και ανώμαλη ε; Σαν τον κακό μας τον καιρό.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Αντρέα κερνάω καφέ, άντε μήπως σε δει και πάρει τα πάνω της !

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Πρέπει να της μιλάς γλυκά για να σου κάνει τα κέφια.

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

> Πρέπει να της μιλάς γλυκά για να σου κάνει τα κέφια.


Δεν είναι αυτό γιατί της μιλάω ήδη σε σημείο παραξηγησεως.Τον τρόπο θέλω να μου δείξεις!
Υγ: Ακόμα κλωσαει το ψεύτικο,της είπα ..."Αντρέας" και στρώνει σιγά σιγά!

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Dimos Dimou

Λοιπών ας γράψω και εγώ τι γίνεται φέτος. Δυστυχώς όχι καλά τα πράγματα μέχρι στιγμής.Απο τα 6 ζευγάρια έχουν γεννήσει τα 3 και το ένα έχει τώρα έτοιμη φωλιά.  Τα δύο ζευγάρια μου έκαναν ασπορα αυγά το ένα ζευγάρι έχει 4 μικρά σε παραμανα. Ενώ η συμπεριφορά τον αρσενικόν ήταν πολύ καλή τα αυγά ασπορα.τωρα χώρισα της θηλυκές για λίγες μέρες και θα δουμε στης δεύτερες γέννες 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Dimos Dimou

Αυτά από ζευγάρι με γραβάτες μάλλον αρχέγονα ολα

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Dimos Dimou

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Dimos Dimou

Από αυτό το ζευγάρι 5 αυγά ασπορα

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Τελικά η λύση της παραμανας ειναι μονόδρομος μεχρι στιγμής... Μακάρι να αλλάξουν τα πράγματα για να μην παγιωθεί αυτή η κατάσταση

----------


## amastro

Εγώ προσπαθώ χωρίς παραμάνα μέχρι στιγμής.
Ελπίζω να μη φάω τα μούτρα μου.

----------


## kostas salonika

Μπήκε και σήμερα σε 2ο ζευγάρι χώρισμα..
Έκανε το πρώτο αυγό ημέρα πριν το Πάσχα έκανε 3 αυγά τα 2 έξω το ένα μέσα σε μια φώλια 3ης άθλια χωριά να κάτσει..
Από τότε δεν έχουν καμία διάθεση για ζευγάρωμα εκτός από τον αρσενικό που είναι Τούρμπο .
Άντε και του χρόνου 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

> Εγώ προσπαθώ χωρίς παραμάνα μέχρι στιγμής.
> Ελπίζω να μη φάω τα μούτρα μου.


Άλλοι τα τρώνε και με παραμάνες

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Σημερινές εικόνες:

Είχα 2 φωλιές στο ζευγάρι φανέτα και είχαν από ένα αυγό σε κάθε μια και ήταν σπασμένα... Για ποιότητα φωλιών δε χρειάζεται να μιλήσουμε... Και είναι ζευγάρι που πέρυσι μεγάλωσαν μικρά και δεν πείραξαν ούτε τα δακτυλίδια. Μπήκε χώρισμα.



Το ένα ζευγάρι καρδερίνες (η τρελή που πέρυσι ήταν αστεράκι) γέννησε αυγό στον πάτο, ενώ η φωλιά είναι σε μαύρα χάλια... Έβαλα χώρισμα, αλλά κοιμάται έξω από τη φωλιά



Τουλάχιστον τα 3 μικρά μεγαλώνουν κανονικά και η άλλη καρδερίνα είναι βιδωμένη στη φωλιά (λογικά 2ο αυγό σήμερα, είναι με χώρισμα το αρσενικό)

----------


## yannis

Εγώ στα φλώρια,εκτός απο χώρισμα έβαλα και την λαμαρίνα για να μην βλέπονται κάν!
Γιατί ακόμα και με το χώρισμα το αρσενικό έκανε «επίθεση» προς το θυληκό.
Τώρα,προσπαθούν μέσα απο κάτι τρυπίτσες να δεί το ένα το άλλο και φωνάζουν και τα δύο.
Επίσης το αρσενικό,έχει αρχίσει να κελαηδάει και να μπιζάρει αλλα χαμηλόφωνα την ώρα που κουρνιάζουν και έχει πέσει το φώς.
Τα αφήνω έτσι και βλέπουμε,χωρίς μεγάλες προσδοκίες όμως...

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Ωραία πράγματα.Εγω σήμερα από το κορίτσι του Αντρέα έσωσα ένα αυγό από τον πάτο με την πετσέτα και το έβαλα σε καρδερίνα που κλωσαει δικιά της 5αδα απ'το Σάββατο μιας και από τις καναρες εκτός από μια που ταιζει, άλλες δύο....δεν.Να δω αν σώσω αλλά αυγα τι θα τα κάνω αν συνεχίσει έτσι.Υπομονη 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Dimos Dimou

> Μπήκε και σήμερα σε 2ο ζευγάρι χώρισμα..
> Έκανε το πρώτο αυγό ημέρα πριν το Πάσχα έκανε 3 αυγά τα 2 έξω το ένα μέσα σε μια φώλια 3ης άθλια χωριά να κάτσει..
> Από τότε δεν έχουν καμία διάθεση για ζευγάρωμα εκτός από τον αρσενικό που είναι Τούρμπο .
> Άντε και του χρόνου 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Περίμενε Κώστα ακόμα είναι νωρίς για να πούμε του χρόνου πάλι 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Dimos Dimou

> Ωραία πράγματα.Εγω σήμερα από το κορίτσι του Αντρέα έσωσα ένα αυγό από τον πάτο με την πετσέτα και το έβαλα σε καρδερίνα που κλωσαει δικιά της 5αδα απ'το Σάββατο μιας και από τις καναρες εκτός από μια που ταιζει, άλλες δύο....δεν.Να δω αν σώσω αλλά αυγα τι θα τα κάνω αν συνεχίσει έτσι.Υπομονη 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Περίεργη χρονιά φέτος Μανωλιο 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

> Ωραία πράγματα.Εγω σήμερα από το κορίτσι του Αντρέα έσωσα ένα αυγό από τον πάτο με την πετσέτα και το έβαλα σε καρδερίνα που κλωσαει δικιά της 5αδα απ'το Σάββατο μιας και από τις καναρες εκτός από μια που ταιζει, άλλες δύο....δεν.Να δω αν σώσω αλλά αυγα τι θα τα κάνω αν συνεχίσει έτσι.Υπομονη 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Δεν έπρεπε να το κάνεις αυτό. ..

Δεν υπάρχει πιθανότητα για αυτό το μικρό αν βγει να επιβιώσει και πολυ πιθανό ούτε το 5ο από την πεντάδα...
Κρατά τα αυγά σε σκιερό μερος μέχρι να γεννήσουν οι παραμανες ή δωσε τα κάπου

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Χα χα, Νώντα μέσ'την αισιοδοξία είσαι!Ας είναι ενσπορα(θα τα κοιτάξω αργότερα) και τα 5 της καρδερίνας και βλέπουμε . Τώρα για το άλλο που της έβαλα εννοείται ότι δεν θα αντέξει με τα άλλα, ελπίζω στις καναρες που είναι έτοιμες από μέρα σε μέρα ( :winky: . Ήταν όμως βιαστική κίνηση, έχεις δίκιο, φαίνεται ο καιρός εκτός από τα πουλιά πειράζει και εμένα 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Dimos Dimou

Ακόμα ένα ζευγάρι μου ξεκίνησε..

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Μπράβο φιλαράκι μου ....
Περιμένουμε την ωοσκοπιση  όταν την κανείς να μας πεις τα νέα 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines

> Ακόμα ένα ζευγάρι μου ξεκίνησε..
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Μπράβο φίλε Δήμο, όλα καλά να σου πάνε!

Υ. Γ παιδιά όσα ζευγάρια έχει βάλει δεν είναι τυχαία... είναι τοπ :Happy0065:

----------


## ndlns

Δυστυχώς, το ταξίδι μου στο χωριό, για να ασκήσω τα εκλογικά μου δικαιώματα (και να πιω κανένα τσιπουράκι) είχε δυσάρεστες εκπλήξεις. Μόλις επέστρεψα και βρήκα νεκρό τον αρσενικό. Φαγητό και νερό είχε πολύ. Άδοξο τέλος για την πρώτη μου προσπάθεια στα ιθαγενή! 
Είχα απώλειες και στα καναρίνια, οπότε δεν μου βγήκε σε καλό η βόλτα... 

Στάλθηκε από το Mi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## yannis

> Δυστυχώς, το ταξίδι μου στο χωριό, για να ασκήσω τα εκλογικά μου δικαιώματα (και να πιω κανένα τσιπουράκι) είχε δυσάρεστες εκπλήξεις. Μόλις επέστρεψα και βρήκα νεκρό τον αρσενικό. Φαγητό και νερό είχε πολύ. Άδοξο τέλος για την πρώτη μου προσπάθεια στα ιθαγενή! 
> Είχα απώλειες και στα καναρίνια, οπότε δεν μου βγήκε σε καλό η βόλτα... 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Mi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Πωω,κρίμα!
Μέσα στο πρόγραμμα δυστυχώς είναι και οι απώλειες...

----------


## sotos2908

Ε οχι ρε συ Νικο.... Το χειρότερο πραγμα..... Να μην τυχει σε κανεναν....  Κριμα πραγματικα...... Χιλιες φορες να να μην προχωρήσουμε σε ζευγαρωμα και μικρα παρα να εχουμε απώλειες....

----------


## kostas karderines

> Δυστυχώς, το ταξίδι μου στο χωριό, για να ασκήσω τα εκλογικά μου δικαιώματα (και να πιω κανένα τσιπουράκι) είχε δυσάρεστες εκπλήξεις. Μόλις επέστρεψα και βρήκα νεκρό τον αρσενικό. Φαγητό και νερό είχε πολύ. Άδοξο τέλος για την πρώτη μου προσπάθεια στα ιθαγενή! 
> Είχα απώλειες και στα καναρίνια, οπότε δεν μου βγήκε σε καλό η βόλτα... 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Mi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Νικόλα κρίμα φίλε αλλά δυστυχώς αυτά έχει το χόμπι που έχουμε επιλέξει... με τα καλά και τα ασχημα

----------


## ndlns

Συμφωνώ παιδιά, έτσι είναι το χόμπι μας. Αυτό που με χάλασε ήταν ότι τρία χρόνια που τον είχα δεν είχε αρρωστήσει ποτέ. Εντάξει, έτυχε, αλλά τις τέσσερις μέρες που έλειπα; Να μην μπορέσω καν να προσπαθήσω να τον σώσω; 

Στάλθηκε από το Mi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Και όμως Νίκο ήταν για να γίνει μάλλον.Δυστυχως οι ατυχίες φέτος υπάρχουν σε όλες τις εκτροφές απ'ότι καταλαβαίνω.Και εγώ σήμερα είδα ότι λείπει ένα αυγό από καρδερίνα χωρίς απομεινάρια αυγού και ανακάλυψα νεκρό νεοσσο στον πάτο.Το κατάλαβε ότι σταμάτησε και το πέταξε, ενώ τα ασπορα τα αφηνει στην φωλιά.Σιγουρα έχουν λόγο και ξέρουν τι κάνουν τα πουλιά.

----------


## Dimos Dimou

Τα μικρά μεγάλωσαν ευτυχώς έχουν γραβάτες όλα...περιμένω να δω πως θα πάνε και τα άλλα ζευγάρια 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines

> Τα μικρά μεγάλωσαν ευτυχώς έχουν γραβάτες όλα...περιμένω να δω πως θα πάνε και τα άλλα ζευγάρια 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Μπράβο φίλε μου Δήμο με της πανέμορφες γραβάτες σου... οτι καλύτερο σου εύχομαι!!!

----------


## Dimos Dimou

Kostas karderines καλές είναι φίλε μου αλλά όχι σαν της δικές σού 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines

> Kostas karderines καλές είναι φίλε μου αλλά όχι σαν της δικές σού 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Άστα... έχω μείνει πίσω  ::

----------


## sotos2908

Μπραβο ρε παιδια βαλτε και καμια φωτο να βλεπουμε κ εμεις οι μικροι......

----------


## escape_a3

> Τα μικρά μεγάλωσαν ευτυχώς έχουν γραβάτες όλα...περιμένω να δω πως θα πάνε και τα άλλα ζευγάρια
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Σσσσωραίος!
Τι είναι οι γραβάτες; Αυτό που ξέρω είναι στις καρδερίνες το ανοιχτό «άσπρο» στον θωρακα....αυτό εννοείς; Αν ναι, φαίνεται σε τόσο μικρά πουλάκια χωρίς φτέρωμα;

----------


## kostas salonika

Η γραβάτα είναι στο λαιμό δεν έχει κόκκινο και έχει μια λευκή γραβάτα ...έχουν κάποιο είδος λευκήσμου.
Η φωτό είναι από internet και λογικα είναι του kostas karderines..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines

> Η γραβάτα είναι στο λαιμό δεν έχει κόκκινο και έχει μια λευκή γραβάτα ...έχουν κάποιο είδος λευκήσμου.
> Η φωτό είναι από internet και λογικα είναι του kostas karderines..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ναι δικά μου ήταν.... να ζήσουμε να τα θυμόμαστε  :Happy:

----------


## tats7

καλησπερα!!!να σας δειξω και εγω το ζευγαρακι που εχω βαλει!

https://imgur.com/t8eveFx

----------


## Dimos Dimou

> καλησπερα!!!να σας δειξω και εγω το ζευγαρακι που εχω βαλει!
> 
> https://imgur.com/t8eveFx


Με το καλό 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## tats7

ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε!!!

----------


## kostas salonika

Κάνουμε φωλιά 
Κάνουμε το 3ο αυγό κανονικά και σε 2 ώρες ήμαστε έτοιμες για τον αγύριστο ...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sarpijk

τι επαθε το πουλί? Γρηγορα στο γιατρο!

----------


## kostas salonika

Κοιλιά πριν μια ώρα 
Μελανή με φουλ καρινα 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Δυσκολάκι Κώστα.
Βάλε το σε ζεστό χώρο και δώσε αλμόρα στο στόμα μπας και σταθεί στα πόδια του.
Ζεί ακόμα;

----------


## kostas salonika

Μίλησα με τον πτηνηατρο και μου λέει 100% 
Δυστοκία.
Ανδρεα ψωφισε το έπιασα στα χέρια μου και μόλις το άφησα έφυγε.
Τα πουλιά τα δίνω μέρα παρά μέρα ασβέστιο στο νερό εδώ και ένα μήνα σουπιοκοκκαλο κανονικά ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines

Κρίμα φίλε,τι να πω.φετος θα τύχουν όλα!

----------


## kostas salonika

1  ζευγάρι πήγε καλά φέτος ..
Και χάσαμε το θηλυκό ...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sarpijk

Τουλαχιστον εχεις τα αυγα να περιμενεις Κωστα!  Ειναι νωρις μακαρι για ολους να παρουν μπρος τωρα τα πουλια.

Ηταν μεγαλης ηλικίας η θηλυκια?

----------


## kostas salonika

> Τουλαχιστον εχεις τα αυγα να περιμενεις Κωστα!  Ειναι νωρις μακαρι για ολους να παρουν μπρος τωρα τα πουλια.
> 
> Ηταν μεγαλης ηλικίας η θηλυκια?


Δεν υπάρχει το φετινό που ζούμε..
Τα αυγά τα πήρα τα 2 είναι κανονικά το τελευταίο το σημερινό είναι παρά πολύ μικρό και χωρίς καθόλου πιτσιλιές ..
Την προηγούμενη γεννά μου έδωσε ενσπορα από τα 4 τα 3 και το ένα δεν βγήκε καν από το αυγό ..
Μακάρι να είναι τα 2 ενσπορα ..
Του 18 πουλί πρωτάρα 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## escape_a3

Κρίμα κρίμα κρίμα

----------


## sotos2908

Κριμα ρε Κωστα πραγματικα με οσους μιλαω η χρονια φετος πηγε χαλια..... Στα αυγα που ειχα βαλει στην καναρα που ηταν ολα ενσπορα το ενα ηταν κ εμενα πολυ πιο μικρο απο τα υπολοιπα που ηταν μικρα και κατασπρο αλλα και παλι ηταν ενσπορο.... Ευχομαι να μην ξανα συμβει σε κανεναν τετοιο πραγμα....  Κριμα να χανουμε πουλακια.....

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Κώστα κρίμα, είναι ζόρι να χάνεις πουλί πόσω μάλλον θυληκο που έχει ξεκινήσει και τέτοια εποχή.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Κρίμα για το πουλάκι κρίμα και για εμάς ..
Κρίμα ο χρόνος το χρήμα η στεναχώρια  η κούραση για να πάρουμε από 5 ζευγάρια 5 πουλάκια ..
Και άλλες χρονιές με 2 ζευγάρια 20 πουλιά ...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## gpolo250

Όχι ρε παιδιά και πάνω που νόμιζα ότι ήμουν ένας από αυτούς που τα πήγαν πραγματικά χάλια φέτος με τα καναρίνια αλλά όχι και έτσι. Είπαμε είδαμε απόλια μικρού 8 ημερών για άγνωστο λόγο χωρίς ψύρες ενώ ήταν ηγιέστατο και φουλ ταϊσμένο, το κορυφαίο ότι η κανάρα αποδεδειγμένα έσπαγε τα αυγά τη στιγμή ακριβώς που έσκαγαν τα μικρά 5 στα 5 με τον αρσενικό να φτάνει σε σημείο να αναλαμβάνει εξολοκλήρου την επώαση των μικρών και να μην την αφήνει ούτε να πλησιάσει τη φωλιά της για να βγει έστω κι 1 πουλάκι και να βρεθεί νεκρό στον πάτο την επόμενη μέρα, αλλά το να χάνονται τόσα ενήλικα πουλιά... Πραγματικά δεν μας θέλει φέτος. Κουράγιο και υπομονή και καλή συνέχεια σε όσους έχουν καταφέρει να βγάλουν πουλάκια και καλοκλάρωτα όλα με υγεία πάνω απ'όλα. Πραγματικά κρίμα για όλα τα πουλάκια.

----------


## yannis

Τι να πώ!νόμιζα οτι κάτι κάνω λάθος η δεν ταιριάζουν τα δικά μου,αλλα διαβάζω για αρκετά άτομα οτι κάτι πήγε στραβά,οπότε μάλλον το 2019 ανακυρήσεται ως μια απο τις χειρότερες χρονιές.
Είτε για μας(ξεχάσαμε πως είναι ο ήλιος φέτος)είτε για τα πουλιά μας!

Κρίμα για πολλούς λόγους....

----------


## MacGyver

Πιστεύω ότι η χρονιά δεν εξελίχθηκε καλά μέχρι στιγμής για τα ζευγάρια που βιάστηκαν (ή εμείς βιαστήκαμε) να ξεκινήσουν φωλιές. Σαν να ήξεραν πως ο καιρός θα ήταν περίεργος και δεν μπήκαν σε σωστή σειρά. Τα πουλιά γνωστού μου σε εξωτερική εκτροφή αυτή τη στιγμή περνάνε πτερόρροια, μετά από έντονες βροχοπτώσεις και πτώση της θερμοκρασίας στην περιοχή του μέσα στο Μάιο.

Προσωπικά, είδα φωλιές αχούρι και πολλά ένσπορα αυγά εκτός φωλιάς μέχρι τις 20 Μαίου (όσα πουλάκια βγήκαν ήταν σε παραμάνες). Μετά από αυτή την ημερομηνία είδα σε 3 ζευγάρια μου να έχουν βιδωθεί τα θηλυκά (ένα φανέτο και δύο καρδερίνες) και το 4ο ζευγαράκι (καρδερίνες) που είχε ξεκινήσει πρώτο να παίζει με νήματα να κάνει μόνο 3 αυγά και αδιαφορία για να τα κλωσήσει.

Μακάρι σιγά σιγά να στρώσουν όλα τα ζευγαράκια

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Πτερορροια το Μάιο; Πού μένει ο φίλος σου Νώντα Αιθιοπία ; Πάντα υπάρχουν και χειρότερα δηλαδή.Στα δικά μου, για να πω και εγώ κανά ευχάριστο, προχθές έσκασαν 3 πουλάκια σε ένα ζευγάρι και τα τρία ακλαφτα.Συνεχιζουμε...

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Kapamarou

Ένα  ζευγαράκι που εχει πάει αρκετα καλά μέχρι στιγμής. Εντύπωση μου έκανε ότι σε αυτή την φωλια κάθοντε μια το ενα μια το άλλο 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Dimos Dimou

Ας δούμε και κάτι ευχάριστο γιατί φέτος θα τρελαθούμε 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

> Ας δούμε και κάτι ευχάριστο γιατί φέτος θα τρελαθούμε 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Δεν σε είχα για ματάκια . Μπράβο Δήμο, άντε και καλούς απογόνους!!!

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Dimos Dimou

Μεγαλώνουμε 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## sotos2908

Όμορφα πράγματα Δήμο!!!!!  Μπραβο σε καμαρωνουμε!!!!!!

----------


## kostas salonika

> Μεγαλώνουμε 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Γεια σου φιλαράκι με τα εργαλεία σου 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines

Μπράβο Δήμο, καλή συνέχεια φίλε

----------


## kostas karderines

Να βάλω και γω ένα φετινό

----------


## sarpijk

Αντε και στα δικα μας!

----------


## kostas salonika

Σήμερα έχασα τον πρώτο νεωσσο λόγω δαχτυλιδιού ..
Το εβαλα εχθές βράδυ  1η  φορά το εβγαλε το εβαλα 2 η φορά  σήμερα το πρωί και  πριν που πήγα ο ενας ήταν ψωφιος εντως φωλιας με καθόλου δάχτυλα στο πόδι  που ήταν το δαχτυλίδι του έφαγε τα δάχτυλα ..
Από το 2ο μικρό το εβγαλε και από εκείνο και ξανά εβαλα τώρα ..
Κανονικά καμουφλαρισμένα με λευκοπλαστ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sarpijk

Κωστα περα απο το λευκοπλαστ βοηθαει να λερωνεις το δχατυλιδι απο πανω με κουτσουλια και να λερωνεις τη φωλια. Ετσι ειχα καταφερει να περάσω δαχτυλιδια. Φετος πάντως εαν καταφερω και βγαλω πουλια δε θα ασχοληθω.

----------


## kostas salonika

Δεν περίμενα αυτήν την εξελίξει να του φάει τα δάχτυλα και να ψήφιση από το αυτό..
Περίμενα να το ξανά βγάλει,το πολύ πολύ να το ρίξει κάτω το μικρό 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sotos2908

Κριμα Κώστα μεγάλη γκαντεμια φετος.......

----------


## MacGyver

Από το περσινό αντίστοιχο θέμα, όταν μου πετούσε τα μικρά με τα δακτυλίδια από τη φωλιά (ποστ #2295)




> Παιδιά εγώ δεν μετράω μέρες για το πότε θα περάσω δακτυλίδια αλλά με το μάτι από το μέγεθος όταν φτάσει στο επιθυμητό την προηγούμενη βάζω λίγο αυγοτροφή και πολύ αγγούρι με αποτέλεσμα η κουτσουλιά να την πιάνει η μάνα και να λιώνει στο στόμα…………….. αραιή γαρ την επόμενη έχει σταματήσει η καθαριότητα και περνάμε δακτυλίδια κανονικά.

----------


## kostas salonika

Το θέμα δεν είναι άμα τα πετάξει ..μακάρι να τα πετούσε δεν θα ψωφουσαν τουλάχιστον με την ζέστη που έχει τώρα και 4-5 ώρες να ήταν εκτός φωλιάς ..
Το θέμα είναι ότι έφαγε τα δάχτυλα του πουλιού ..
Φέτος αποφάσισα πάρω δεν πάρω πουλιά δεν θα αφήσω ούτε ένα χωρίς δαχτυλίδι και ας τα χάνω ένα ένα ..
Ο λόγος είναι εσθητικος ποιο πολύ ..
Δεν μου αρέσει πουλί εκτροφής χωρίς δαχτυλίδι 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## yannis

> Το θέμα δεν είναι άμα τα πετάξει ..μακάρι να τα πετούσε δεν θα ψωφουσαν τουλάχιστον με την ζέστη που έχει τώρα και 4-5 ώρες να ήταν εκτός φωλιάς ..
> Το θέμα είναι ότι έφαγε τα δάχτυλα του πουλιού ..
> Φέτος αποφάσισα πάρω δεν πάρω πουλιά δεν θα αφήσω ούτε ένα χωρίς δαχτυλίδι και ας τα χάνω ένα ένα ..
> Ο λόγος είναι εσθητικος ποιο πολύ ..
> Δεν μου αρέσει πουλί εκτροφής χωρίς δαχτυλίδι 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Αν και δεν μου πέφτει λόγος,θεωρώ περισσότερο αντιαισθητικό ενα φαγωμένο πόδι!
κρίμα τα πουλάκια δηλαδή,αξίζει για ενα δαχτυλίδι να υποφέρουν;

Μου έχει τύχει να τα βγάζει(φλώρα) και τα άφησα έτσι στο τέλος.
Εκτός αν φοβάσαι μην πει κάποιος οτι δεν είναι εκτροφής οπότε εκεί αλλάζει το θέμα.

Καλή επιτυχία οπως και να έχει και μην σου ξανατύχει κάτι ανάλογο εύχομαι!

----------


## MacGyver

Το ΣΚ θα πρέπει να αποφασίσω αν θα βάλω δακτυλίδια στα καρδερινακια που μεγαλώνει η μάνα τους. Σκέφτομαι να βάλω μιας και θα είμαι σπίτι και μπορώ να δω αντιδράσεις... Θα δείξει

----------


## Dimos Dimou

> Να βάλω και γω ένα φετινό


Γεια σου Κώστα με τα ωραία σού μπράβο φιλε

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Dimos Dimou

> Το θέμα δεν είναι άμα τα πετάξει ..μακάρι να τα πετούσε δεν θα ψωφουσαν τουλάχιστον με την ζέστη που έχει τώρα και 4-5 ώρες να ήταν εκτός φωλιάς ..
> Το θέμα είναι ότι έφαγε τα δάχτυλα του πουλιού ..
> Φέτος αποφάσισα πάρω δεν πάρω πουλιά δεν θα αφήσω ούτε ένα χωρίς δαχτυλίδι και ας τα χάνω ένα ένα ..
> Ο λόγος είναι εσθητικος ποιο πολύ ..
> Δεν μου αρέσει πουλί εκτροφής χωρίς δαχτυλίδι 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Κώστα εγώ προτιμώ να βγάλω πουλιά πάρα να βάλω δαχτυλίδια και το ξέρεις ότι δεν ρισκάρω δεν με νοιάζει αν λένε ότι δεν είναι εκτροφής 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Το 2ο πεταμενω κάτω τώρα το πρωί νεκρό λογικα το πέταξε εχθές το απόγευμα και Μέτε που το ξανά εβαλα δαχτυλίδι ..
Πάμε για αλλά 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines

> Κώστα εγώ προτιμώ να βγάλω πουλιά πάρα να βάλω δαχτυλίδια και το ξέρεις ότι δεν ρισκάρω δεν με νοιάζει αν λένε ότι δεν είναι εκτροφής 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


 Θα συμφωνήσω με τον δημο. Είναι κρίμα να παλεύουμε όλο τον χρόνο για να φτάσουμε σε αυτό το σημείο και να τα χάνουμε έτσι! Στο λέω εγώ που βάζω σε όλα δαχτυλίδια αλλά είναι όλες οι μάνες (καρδερίνες καναρες) τσεκαρισμενες.

----------


## yannis

Δεν είναι απλά κρίμα για τον κόπο μας,αλλα και για τα πουλάκια που ταλαιπωρούνται άδικα.
Το οτι δεν αντιδρούν επειδή είναι μωρά,δεν αλλάζει το γεγονός οτι πεθαίνουν για το «χόμπι» μας.

ας σεβαστούμε το γεγονός οτι ήδη έχουμε επέμβει στην φύση όλοι μας και ας το κάνουμε λίγο πιο υποφερτό στα πουλάκια μας,αφήνοντας δεύτερο το εγώ μας σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις.

Φιλικά,έτσι όπως το αντιλαμβάνομαι εγώ τουλάχιστον,χωρίς απαραίτητα να σημαίνει οτι έχω και δίκιο!

Την καλημέρα μου σε όλους!

----------


## Dimos Dimou

Δεύτερη γέννα τα αφήνω στης καρδερινες να μεγαλώσουν άντε να δούμε 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines

> Δεύτερη γέννα τα αφήνω στης καρδερινες να μεγαλώσουν άντε να δούμε 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Όλα να σου πάνε καλά φίλε!

----------


## sarpijk

Να τα χαιρεσαι Δημο!

----------


## kostas salonika

> Δεύτερη γέννα τα αφήνω στης καρδερινες να μεγαλώσουν άντε να δούμε 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Θα γεμίσει η γειτονιά γραβάτες...
Μπράβο φιλαράκι 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dimos Dimou

https://youtu.be/pQeRsxsLuj4

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## stefos

Γράφω αραιά και που λόγω δουλειάς. Φέτος δύο ζευγάρια έβαλα και προς το παρόν
δεν έχει γίνει τίποτα. 
Αποφάσισα μετά από προτροπή του Κώστα καρδερίνες να αλλάξω τα αρσενικά
και ότι γίνει έτσι και αλλιώς η χρονιά φαίνεται να πηγαίνει στραφι. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους
και καλά κλαρωματα σε όσους έχουν μικρά.
Υστερόγραφο ...... διαφωνώ με την εφαρμογή δακτυλιδιών
σώνει και καλά. Πρώτα να εξασφαλίσουμε υγιει πουλάκια

----------


## yannis

Το ζευγάρι φλώρια που έχω,απο το κακό στο χειρότερο!
Το αρσενικό σκαρφαλώνει στο χώρισμα συνέχεια και πεταρίζει με αποτέλσεμα το θυληκό,του εχει μαδήσει ολα τα φτερά στο στήθος και στο ένα μάγουλο.εντάξει,δεν παίζονται τα συγκεκριμένα πουλία!δεν μου έχει ξανατύχει ούτε σε αλλούς που έχω ρωτήσει και ασχολούνται με φλώρους.

Πήρα ενα δέυτερο ζευγάρι,αρσενικό αχάτης φορέας λουτίνο και μια αρχέγονη....
Το αρσενικό κελάηδησε απο την πρώτη ώρα που μπήκε σπίτι και το είδα να ταίζει το θυληκό.επίσης «κουβεντιάζουν» συνέχεια και ζητάνε φιλάκια!
Οπότε αυτό και μόνο σφραγίζει την αποψή μου οτι όντως αν τα πουλία ταιριάζουν και δεν είναι δύστροπα,τότε είναι πανέυκολα στην αναπαραγωγή!όπως θυμάμαι στα παλιά μου ζευγάρια!!

Δεν έχω προσδοκίες,αλλα τους εχω νήμα και φωλιά για παν ενδεχόμενο!

Πάνε και την κοιτάζουν συχνά,ειδικά το θυληκό....για να δούμε!!

----------


## escape_a3

> Το ζευγάρι φλώρια που έχω,απο το κακό στο χειρότερο!
> ...:::::
> Οπότε αυτό και μόνο σφραγίζει την αποψή μου οτι όντως αν τα πουλία ταιριάζουν και δεν είναι δύστροπα,τότε είναι πανέυκολα στην αναπαραγωγή!όπως θυμάμαι στα παλιά μου ζευγάρια!!
> 
> Δεν έχω προσδοκίες,αλλα τους εχω νήμα και φωλιά για παν ενδεχόμενο!
> 
> Πάνε και την κοιτάζουν συχνά,ειδικά το θυληκό....για να δούμε!!


Έτσι ακριβώς...το ζευγάρι που πέρυσι μου έβγαλε 17 αυγά (όλα άσπορα) και φέτος με την πρώτη 2 καρδερινάκια, τον αρσενικό πέρυσι τον είχα με άλλο θηλυκό καρδερινα (ήταν σαν αδέρφια)....
με το που τον αμόλησα (κυριολεκτικά στα πρώτα 10 δευτερόλεπτα) στο κλουβί της τωρινής, ζευγαρώσανε μπροστά μου (έστω κι αν ήταν τζούφιες), σαν να μην υπήρχα και το κλουβί το είχα στο σαλόνι, για την αλλαγή.

----------


## yannis

> Έτσι ακριβώς...το ζευγάρι που πέρυσι μου έβγαλε 17 αυγά (όλα άσπορα) και φέτος με την πρώτη 2 καρδερινάκια, τον αρσενικό πέρυσι τον είχα με άλλο θηλυκό καρδερινα (ήταν σαν αδέρφια)....
> με το που τον αμόλησα (κυριολεκτικά στα πρώτα 10 δευτερόλεπτα) στο κλουβί της τωρινής, ζευγαρώσανε μπροστά μου (έστω κι αν ήταν τζούφιες), σαν να μην υπήρχα και το κλουβί το είχα στο σαλόνι, για την αλλαγή.


Οτι γουστάρουν κάνουν τα άτιμα!
Απλά είναι στιγμές που μου έρχεται να τα πνίξω

----------


## Dimos Dimou

Παιδιά άποψη μου ειναι να μην απογοητευομασται ακόμα έχουμε χρόνο έστω και για μία γέννα.Μην αφήνετε τα πουλιά να πέσουν δώστε καμία βιταμίνη και αυξημένη τροφή και νωμιζο έχουμε χρόνο ακόμα.Η ελπίδα πεθαίνει τελευταία 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## saitakis.minas

> Παιδιά άποψη μου ειναι να μην απογοητευομασται ακόμα έχουμε χρόνο έστω και για μία γέννα.Μην αφήνετε τα πουλιά να πέσουν δώστε καμία βιταμίνη και αυξημένη τροφή και νωμιζο έχουμε χρόνο ακόμα.Η ελπίδα πεθαίνει τελευταία 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Ακόμα και τωρα;

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G935F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines

Θα συμφωνήσω σε όλα με τον δημο.για καρδερίνες μιλάμε που το φόρτε τους είναι Μάιος και Ιούνιος!και αν δεν είναι και σε χώρο που να βράζει από την ζέστη και Ιούλιο!μην ξεχνάμε ότι φέτος άργησαν και λίγο να ξεκινήσουν!

----------


## kostas salonika

Περισυ και πρόπερσι σε ταράτσα με θερμοκρασίες 35+ έβγαζα πουλιά μεχρει Αύγουστο τα τελευταία μικρά είχαν βγει από το 12 Αυγούστου και στο τέλος τα μεγάλωνε με πτερορεια..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines

Σωστός ο Κώστας!και εγώ έχει τύχει να πάρω πουλιά μαζί μου στης διακοπές για να τα ταΐζω εγώ... Αύγουστο μήνα!

----------


## escape_a3

Σωστοί....πέρυσι τέλη Αυγούστου εμένα κλώσσαγε βιδωμένη (άσπορα βέβαια). Αν δεν της τα έβγαζα, θα μου τα έδινε να τα φάω σφιχτά.

Σήμερα το πρωί που βγήκα (από χθες), έχει εξαφανίσει τη μισή εφημερίδα, με 2 μικρά 20 ημερών μέσα, που ταΐζει. Τον αρσενικό τον έχω με χώρισμα...θα περιμένω 7-10 μέρες να αρχίσουν να τρώνε μόνα τους και θα βγάλω, μικρά και χώρισμα.

----------


## kostas salonika

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dimos Dimou

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Άντε να ανεβαίνουμε λίγο με το καλό φίλε μου Κώστα 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

> Άντε να ανεβαίνουμε λίγο με το καλό φίλε μου Κώστα 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Για να δούμε στο 80 θα πάρουμε κανένα πουλάκι φέτος ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dimos Dimou

Θα πάρουμε και στης καθυστερήσει 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

> Θα πάρουμε και στης καθυστερήσει 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Πάντα μου άρεσαν τα πέναλτι 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Μπράβο ρε φίλε!!!!!

----------


## Dimos Dimou

> Πάντα μου άρεσαν τα πέναλτι 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Στα πέναλτι βγαίνουν τα καλύτερα φίλε θα δεις ..

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

> Στα πέναλτι βγαίνουν τα καλύτερα φίλε θα δεις ..
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Δεν το βλέπω, δεν βγήκαν τα μικρά..μεχρει τις 20:00 που ήμουν εκεί ..
Από 31  του Μαρτη και δεν βγήκαν..
Να δούμε αύριο 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dimos Dimou

Αφού τα έπιασες και πουλούσαν μέσα θα βγούνε φίλε μου 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Σήμερα το πρωί 8 που πήγα το ένα το βρήκα πεταμένο κάτω νεκρό ...τα αλλά δεν βγήκαν ...
Μήπως βγήκε το βράδυ και το ψωφισε  και το πέταξε κάτω ;;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Προχωράμε

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines

> Προχωράμε
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Καλή συνέχεια φίλε  :Party0028:

----------


## kostas karderines



----------


## Dimos Dimou

> 


Μπράβο φίλε μου πανέμορφα 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Kapamarou

Τρίτη προσπάθεια,η προηγούμενες όλα ασπορα, άλλαξα παρτενέρ κ περιμένω ..

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Dimos Dimou

Με το καλό!!

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Kapamarou

> Με το καλό!!
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Σε ευχαριστώ!! για να δούμε 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Kapamarou

Ένα μικρό που το έβαλα σε καναρα κ από της πένες κιόλας άρχισε να το μαδαει. Νήμα έχει μέσα κ δεν ασχολείται για να κάνει φωλιά!!κάτι άλλο φταίει....αυριο μεθαύριο θα το χωρίσω. 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## yannis

Καλημέρα!
Το νεοεισερχόμενο ζευγάρι που σας έλεγα,το θυληκό έστρωσε φωλιά και σήμερα το πρωί είδα βάτεμα...

αυτά είναι φλώρια!!Τώρα αν βγεί κάτι η όχι δεν έχει σημασία,αλλα τουλάχιστον έκαναν το «καθήκον» τους!
Τα αλλα ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω τι σκάλωμα τρώνε και ακόμα κάνουν σαν άγρια...κρίμα και είναι ωραία πουλιά!

μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά και να δούμε κανένα φλωράκι!!

----------


## kostas karderines

> Καλημέρα!
> Το νεοεισερχόμενο ζευγάρι που σας έλεγα,το θυληκό έστρωσε φωλιά και σήμερα το πρωί είδα βάτεμα...
> 
> αυτά είναι φλώρια!!Τώρα αν βγεί κάτι η όχι δεν έχει σημασία,αλλα τουλάχιστον έκαναν το «καθήκον» τους!
> Τα αλλα ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω τι σκάλωμα τρώνε και ακόμα κάνουν σαν άγρια...κρίμα και είναι ωραία πουλιά!
> 
> μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά και να δούμε κανένα φλωράκι!!


Καλή επιτυχία φίλε Γιάννη!

----------


## yannis

> Καλή επιτυχία φίλε Γιάννη!


Ευχαριστώ Κώστα!!
Θα ανεβάσω φωτό αν παίξει κάτι

----------


## sotos2908

Ευχομαι σε ευχάριστα νέα σου γρήγορα Γιάννη!!

----------


## yannis

> Ευχομαι σε ευχάριστα νέα σου γρήγορα Γιάννη!!


Μακάρι Σωτήρη ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Dimos Dimou

Δύσκολη χρονιά φέτος 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines

Μπράβο καλέ μου φίλε, πολύ όμορφα!παρόλο της δυσκολίες κάτι εγινε :Happy:

----------


## kostas karderines

Και ένα γραβατακι που ταιζουμε στο χερι :Happy:

----------


## kostas salonika

> Και ένα γραβατακι που ταιζουμε στο χερι


Να σου ζήσει φίλε .....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## yannis

> Και ένα γραβατακι που ταιζουμε στο χερι


φτού φτού!να το χαίρεσαι!!

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

> Και ένα γραβατακι που ταιζουμε στο χερι


Και εσύ χειρονακτική εργασία φίλε;Να το χαίρεσαι, καλή συνέχεια.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## sotos2908

Κουκλακι Κώστα!!!!! Καλή συνέχεια να εχεις!!!!

----------


## yannis

Πρώτο αυγό σήμερα και ο φλώρος με νήματα στο στόμα...
Πρέπει να ανυσυχώ;
Σίγουρα πάντως χάρηκα μολίς το είδα(το αυγό).

αν είναι ο αρσενικός να κάνει ζημία να τον χωρίσω πρίν να είναι αργά...
Παλία τα χώριζα για παν ενδεχόμενο!

----------


## MacGyver

Όταν δεν έχουμε πάρει πουλάκια συνήθως κινούμαστε σε πιο ασφαλή μονοπάτια. Θα σου έλεγα να βάλεις χώρισμα αλλά να βλέπονται

----------


## yannis

> Όταν δεν έχουμε πάρει πουλάκια συνήθως κινούμαστε σε πιο ασφαλή μονοπάτια. Θα σου έλεγα να βάλεις χώρισμα αλλά να βλέπονται


Δεν έχεις άδικο!
Θα τα παρατηρήσω και αύριο που θα είμαι σπίτι και θα βάλω καλού κακού!
Πάλι καλά έχω και άδεια απο δευτέρα και θα έχω καλύτερη εκτίμηση της κατάστασης...

----------


## Dimos Dimou

Το σκότωσε ο αρσενικός ας πρόσεχα 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Το ειδες να το κανει ή απλα το λες?

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Dimos Dimou

Το είδα στην κάμερα 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## yannis

> Το είδα στην κάμερα 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Κρίμα ρε γαμώτο

----------


## IscarioTis

Κριμα...μην του βγαλεις το ονομα ακομα,μπορει να μην στο ξανακανει 

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Κρίμα Δήμο, δυστυχώς στο πρόγραμμα είναι και αυτά και τουλάχιστον έμαθες ότι δεν είναι και πολύ στοργικός μπαμπάς 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Εξαδουλα.Σε μια εβδομάδα θα εσκαγαν.ΟΛΑ ασπορα... από ζευγάρι που έδωσε φέτος.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Και αυτα παιζουν Μανωλιο ,δεν πειραζει ασε να ξεκουραστουν και λιγο 

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Σήμερα βιάστηκα να ενώσω το ζευγάρι και να αφήσω τα μικρά μόνα τους. Αν και η μάνα τους τα τάιζε από το πλέγμα, όταν τα ένωσα όλα μαζί το απόγευμα έπεσαν κυριολεκτικά πάνω της...




Κώστα, κερνάω πολλές μπύρες  :Evilgrin0039:

----------


## Dimos Dimou

Ρετιρέ φωλιά 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Kapamarou

Σήμερα με περίμενε έκπληξη 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Πως έγινε αυτό το κακό. Στους γονείς τα είχες;

----------


## Kapamarou

> Πως έγινε αυτό το κακό. Στους γονείς τα είχες;


Σε καναρα ήταν.κατι έχουν αν δεις την κοιλιά. Μικρόβιο???δεν ξέρω...

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Τι αυγοτροφή τάισε η κανάρα;
Μήπως έκανες κάποιο έξτρα τάισμα με κρέμα;
Φαίνεται να έγινε από την τροφή το κακό.

----------


## Kapamarou

> Τι αυγοτροφή τάισε η κανάρα;
> Μήπως έκανες κάποιο έξτρα τάισμα με κρέμα;
> Φαίνεται να έγινε από την τροφή το κακό.


Αυγο ταΐζει Κ αυροτροφη ιντιος με ορλουξ πατε.τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ό,τι είναι από τροφή? Ναι έκανα 1-2 ταισματα την ημέρα με κρέμα. Μπορεί να έχεις  κ δίκιο αν κ δεν είναι η μόνη φωλιά σε όλα το ίδιο κάνω 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Σ' έχω ζαλίσει με τις ερωτήσεις, αλλά τι κρέμα έδωσες;

----------


## kostas karderines

Ένα φετινό ζευγαράκι

----------


## Dimos Dimou

> Ένα φετινό ζευγαράκι


Πανέμορφο ζευγάρι μπράβο καλέ μου φικε

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

> Ένα φετινό ζευγαράκι


Μαγεία Κώστα Μπράβο ....
Βλέπω  από Σεπτέμβριο να ψάχνω να βρω τέτοια πουλιά ...
Πολύ ομορφιά 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dimos Dimou

> Μαγεία Κώστα Μπράβο ....
> Βλέπω  από Σεπτέμβριο να ψάχνω να βρω τέτοια πουλιά ...
> Πολύ ομορφιά 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Μην μπλέκεις Κώστα μόνο στεναχώρια είναι αυτά ρωτα και εμάς 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

> Μην μπλέκεις Κώστα μόνο στεναχώρια είναι αυτά ρωτα και εμάς 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Ενώ με τα αλλλα είδαμε χαΐρι ... :Happy: 
Χαχα


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines

> Μην μπλέκεις Κώστα μόνο στεναχώρια είναι αυτά ρωτα και εμάς 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Ο δήμος είπε το πιο σωστό Κώστα!!!!

----------


## MacGyver

> Ο δήμος είπε το πιο σωστό Κώστα!!!!


Χαλαρά.... μαζί μου θα πάνε τρένο!!!! :winky:

----------


## kostas salonika

> Χαλαρά.... μαζί μου θα πάνε τρένο!!!!


Νωντα ανέλαβε 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines

Νωντα μην τρώγεσαι, κάτσε εκεί που εισαι :: 
Είναι πουλιά που όταν τα χάνεις επειδή δεν βγαίνουν εύκολα η στεναχώρια είναι μεγαλύτερη!

----------


## MacGyver

> Νωντα μην τρώγεσαι, κάτσε εκεί που εισαι
> Είναι πουλιά που όταν τα χάνεις επειδή δεν βγαίνουν εύκολα η στεναχώρια είναι μεγαλύτερη!


To ξέρω και δε θέλω (ακόμα) να μπλέξω σε πολύ βαθιά νερά... Εξάλλου ακόμα μαθαίνω!!!

----------


## kostas salonika

Οποία φίλος γνωρίζει κάποιον από Θεσσαλονίκη με καναρια και έχει ασπορα αυγά να πάμε 5 αυγά καρδερινας που δεν τα κλωσαει ας μου πει ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Αφιερωμένο στον Κώστα που μου έλεγε χθες που βγήκαμε γιατί δίνω λαχανικά, πιπεριές κλπ

----------


## Dimos Dimou

> Αφιερωμένο στον Κώστα που μου έλεγε χθες που βγήκαμε γιατί δίνω λαχανικά, πιπεριές κλπ


Μπράβο πολύ καλά κάνεις ζηλεύω και εγώ δίνω Όχι πολύ τακτικά αλλά δίνω 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

2 θηλυκά έκανα κανονικά φωλιά γέννησαν κανονικά ....
Αλλά δεν έκατσαν καμία φορά στα αυγά τα παρατάνε ...
Για δώστε καμία ιδέα τι παίζει .;
Φετινά πουλιά..



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sarpijk

Ισως παίζει ρολο η απειρια. Ποσες γεννες συνολικα κανανε?

----------


## kostas salonika

Η μια έκανε μια γεννά 4 αυγά ενσπορα έκατσα από το 3ο αυγό αλλά μόνο την μέρα  την ημέρα το βράδυ κοιμόταν έξω μετά από 2-3 μέρες δεν ξανά έκατσε ...
Τώρα 2 γεννά έκανε πάλη 4 και δεν έκατσε καθόλου..
Χώρισα και αρσενικό μπας και κάτσει αλλά τίποτα ...

Η άλλη θηλυκιά έκανε 2 γέννες ασπορα και καθόταν κανονικά χωρίς να βγαίνει καθόλου από την φωλιά με δυσκολία μόνο όταν την ενοχλούσα..
Έκανε 3η γεννά τώρα και δεν κάθεται καθόλου ...
Να πω ότι επίδει έκανε 2 γέννες ασπορα άλλαξα αρσενικό ...μήπως παίζει ο αρσενικός ρόλο που δεν έκατσε ;;
Των χώρισα τον αρσενικό μπας και κάτσει αλλά τίποτα ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Τα αυγά τα εσωσες τουλάχιστον Κωστα;

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Τα 4 από την πρώτη γεννά τα εβαλα σε μια παραμάνα που είχα και από τα 4 που ήταν ενσπορα βγήκαν μόνο 2..
Τα 4 τώρα που έκανε τα πήγα πριν μια ώρα στον φίλο Δήμο να τα βάλει σε παραμάνα γιατί δεν έχω ..
Αν και ήταν απροστάτευτα τα αυγά 5 μέρες σε θερμοκρασίες 32-33 βαθμούς το μεσημέρι αλλά όχι να χτυπάει ο ήλιος ..

Από την άλλη 2 ασπορες γέννες που τα κλωσησει κανόνικα..
Τώρα την 3η γεννά με άλλο αρσενικό τα 4 τα εβαλα σε μια καναρα που είχε 3 αυγά από καρδερινοκαναρα..σύνολο 7 αυγά έχει τώρα αλλά έχουν 7 μέρες διαφορά από αυτά του καρδερινοκαναρου..τα εβαλα ποιο πολύ να δω άμα είναι ενσπορα άμα είναι θα δω τι θα κάνω ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Αριστερά πάνω η θηλυκιά κουρνιάζει πάνω στην φωλιά 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines

> 2 θηλυκά έκανα κανονικά φωλιά γέννησαν κανονικά ....
> Αλλά δεν έκατσαν καμία φορά στα αυγά τα παρατάνε ...
> Για δώστε καμία ιδέα τι παίζει .;
> Φετινά πουλιά..
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Εγώ Κώστα πιστεύω ότι του χρόνου αυτά τα πουλιά το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι θα είναι αψογα

----------


## kostas salonika

> Εγώ Κώστα πιστεύω ότι του χρόνου αυτά τα πουλιά το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι θα είναι αψογα


Μακάρι Κώστα ...
Αλλά η άλλη να κλωσαει τα ασπορα και τώρα μα άλλο αρσενικό που μπορεί να έχουν σπόρο δεν έκατσε .... να δούμε ...
Θα κάνω και καινούργιο εκτροφείο ....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Κώστα μήπως βιαστικες να τα της τα πάρεις? Το έπαθα και εγώ φέτος και ο Μανωλιος με καρδερίνα που εκατσε μετα την 3-4 ημέρα και αρχικά νομίζαμε ότι τα είχαν παρατήσει

Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά και να πάρεις όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερα πουλάκια. Είσαι και σε απόσταση  να τα βάζαμε στην κλωσομηχανη...

----------


## kostas salonika

> Κώστα μήπως βιαστικες να τα της τα πάρεις? Το έπαθα και εγώ φέτος και ο Μανωλιος με καρδερίνα που εκατσε μετα την 3-4 ημέρα και αρχικά νομίζαμε ότι τα είχαν παρατήσει
> 
> Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά και να πάρεις όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερα πουλάκια. Είσαι και σε απόσταση  να τα βάζαμε στην κλωσομηχανη...


Νωντα δεν τους τα πήρα ακόμα η φωλιές είναι μέσα με ψεύτικα αυγά..
Κάθε μέρα τα τραβούσα όπως κάνω πάντα 
Το τελευταίο αυγό το που έκαναν  ήταν πριν 3 μέρες ....
 Και δεν έκατσαν ούτε 1 μέρα ...

Ευχαριστώ για την μηχανή αλλά νομίζω έχουμε απόσταση μόνο 500χιλιομετρα..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Καληπερα στο φορουμ,)εχω καιρο να γραψω λογο του οτι κατι εγινε με τα γυαλια μου,δεν καθομαι σε υπολογιστη-κινητο)λοιπον στο θεμα μας αν και ειναι 99.99% ασπορα δεν με πειραζει καθολου,μονο που ειδα καρδερινα να καθεται στην φωλια μου φτανει,ειχε κανει 4 αβγα αλλα τα 2 της τα εβαλα 3 φορες μεσα στην φωλια τα ξαναβρηκα εξω,οποτε δεν εκανα παλι την προσπαθεια,Ανδρεα,Νικο ,Νωντα ,Κωστα μετα απο 3 χρονια ειδα αβγα αμα προλαβουν αλλη γεννα καλως αλλιως του χρονου ,σημασια εχει οτι ειναι και τα 2 καλα.επισης αυτο με την καθαριοτητα ρε φιλε εκανα την καρδια μου πετρα και δεν τα καθαρισα...ανδρεα την λακουβιτσα στην φωλια την εκανε μονη της.

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## yannis

Καλησπέρα!

η λουτίνο που τσακώνεται με το αρσενικό,έλειπα 3-4 μερες και έκανε 3 αυγα στον πάτο,δεν της είχα φωλιά...

Η αλλη κλωσσάει 4 αυγά,ελπίζω ένσπορα!

----------


## MacGyver

Ένα σημερινό βίντεο με την μια καρδερίνα που ταΐζει (από το 00.45 και μετά) και τα υπόλοιπα στιγμιότυπα θα τα βάλω στο θέμα μου http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...714#post831714

----------


## kostas karderines



----------


## yannis

Απο τα 4 αυγα,εχει βγει ενα πουλακι,τωρα δεν ξερω αν βγηκε παρασκευη η σαββατο,εγω κυριακη το ειδα...
Σημερα ειδα ενα αυγο με τρυπα και μεσα ενας νεοσσος ψοφιος...τωρα δεν μπορεσε να βγει;ποιος ξερει!
Μενουν αλλα 2 αυγα που δειχνουν ενσπορα!

----------


## kostas salonika

> 


Να σου ζήσουν Κώστα....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dimos Dimou

> 


Κουκλάκια φίλε μου 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Kapamarou

> 


Μπράβο Κώστα να τα χαίρεσαι 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Μπράβο Κώστα, να τα χαρείς

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Chef21

Εκτροφή καρδερίνας Major και Balcanica...!!!!


Στάλθηκε από το MI 9 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines

Μπράβο φίλε Θάνο... πολύ όμορφα πουλιά!!!!!

----------


## kostas salonika

> Εκτροφή καρδερίνας Major και Balcanica...!!!!
> 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το MI 9 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Μπράβο φίλε ..Να σου ζήσουν 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## yannis

Μπράβο σε όλους παιδιά!πανέμορφα τα μικρά!!
Εγώ ενα φλωράκι εχω μέχρι στιγμής και λέω πάλι καλά απο το τίποτα 

Θα ανεβάσω και έγω κάποια στιγμή,δεν θέλω να ενοχλώ την φλωρίτσα προς το παρών!

----------


## MacGyver

Μπράβο Θάνο, περιμένουμε και τη συνέχεια! Άντε να γεμίζουμε φωτογραφίες γιατί "the winder is coming"

----------


## Dimos Dimou

Καλησπέρα 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

> Καλησπέρα 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Άμα ο εκτροφέας φοράει πολύ γραβάτα,φοράνε και τα πουλιά του 

Μπράβο φιλαράκι 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dimos Dimou

Κώστα θέλουμε να φορεθεί και κάτι σε ποιο άσπρο ρε φίλε αφού ξέρεις 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

> Κώστα θέλουμε να φορεθεί και κάτι σε ποιο άσπρο ρε φίλε αφού ξέρεις 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Υπάρχει και το οξυζενέ ...
Χαχαχαχαχα


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## yannis

Θα ήθελα να κάνω μια ερώτηση...

σε περίπτωση που είχατε ένα μικρό και ξεκινούσε η άδεια σας,θα το πέρνατε μαζί καλού κακού να το ταίζετε εσείς η θα αφήνατε κάποιο συγγενικό πρόσωπο(άσχετο με το χόμπι) να βάζει κανένα μήλο κτλ καθημερινά και ότι γίνει έγινε μιας και δεν θα ήσασταν παρών να επέμβετε αν κάτι στράβωνε...;;;

Συμβαίνει σε μένα τώρα αυτό και η αλήθεια είναι οτι δεν έχω πρόβλημα να το ταίζω εγώ,ίσα ίσα μου αρέσει,απλά θα προτιμούσα να μεγαλώσει με τους γονείς του...

θα ήθελα να ακούσω γνώμες

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## kostas karderines

> Καλησπέρα 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Γειά σου Δήμο με τα καλύτερα εργαλεία!!!!!!!!

----------


## kostas karderines

> Θα ήθελα να κάνω μια ερώτηση...
> 
> σε περίπτωση που είχατε ένα μικρό και ξεκινούσε η άδεια σας,θα το πέρνατε μαζί καλού κακού να το ταίζετε εσείς η θα αφήνατε κάποιο συγγενικό πρόσωπο(άσχετο με το χόμπι) να βάζει κανένα μήλο κτλ καθημερινά και ότι γίνει έγινε μιας και δεν θα ήσασταν παρών να επέμβετε αν κάτι στράβωνε...;;;
> 
> Συμβαίνει σε μένα τώρα αυτό και η αλήθεια είναι οτι δεν έχω πρόβλημα να το ταίζω εγώ,ίσα ίσα μου αρέσει,απλά θα προτιμούσα να μεγαλώσει με τους γονείς του...
> 
> θα ήθελα να ακούσω γνώμες
> 
> Ευχαριστώ!


Γιάννη εγώ στην θέση σου αν το πουλάκι έτρωγε μόνο του θα το άφηνα σε γνωστό! Δεν είναι δα και σπουδαίο πράγμα να το φροντίσει, τα βασικά θα κάνει!και για το πουλάκι καλύτερα θα είναι...

----------


## yannis

> Γιάννη εγώ στην θέση σου αν το πουλάκι έτρωγε μόνο του θα το άφηνα σε γνωστό! Δεν είναι δα και σπουδαίο πράγμα να το φροντίσει, τα βασικά θα κάνει!και για το πουλάκι καλύτερα θα είναι...


Κώστα ειναι 3-4 ημερών στην φωλιά,γιαυτό ρωτάω...
βασικά την αδερφή μου λέω να βάλω αλλα μου τα μασάει και δεν την εμπιστέυομαι 100% 

Παίζει να έρχομαι ανα 3-4 μερες για λιγο απο το σπιτι αλλα θα την παλέψει η φλώρα με ετοιμη αυγοτροφη και σπόρους;;
Θελει το φρουτο της ,το βραστο αυγο κτλ εκει ειναι το θεμα τωρα....
Αν λείπω ολες τις μερες παιζει να μην τα εχει αυτα και με
Ανυσυχει αυτο.κριμα να παθει κατι το μικρο μετα απο ολα αυτα φετος!

----------


## MacGyver

> Θα ήθελα να κάνω μια ερώτηση...
> 
> σε περίπτωση που είχατε ένα μικρό και ξεκινούσε η άδεια σας,θα το πέρνατε μαζί καλού κακού να το ταίζετε εσείς η θα αφήνατε κάποιο συγγενικό πρόσωπο(άσχετο με το χόμπι) να βάζει κανένα μήλο κτλ καθημερινά και ότι γίνει έγινε μιας και δεν θα ήσασταν παρών να επέμβετε αν κάτι στράβωνε...;;;
> 
> Συμβαίνει σε μένα τώρα αυτό και η αλήθεια είναι οτι δεν έχω πρόβλημα να το ταίζω εγώ,ίσα ίσα μου αρέσει,απλά θα προτιμούσα να μεγαλώσει με τους γονείς του...
> 
> θα ήθελα να ακούσω γνώμες
> 
> Ευχαριστώ!


Επειδή έξω από το χορό ολοι ξέρουν να χορεύουν, θα σου έλεγα να το αφήσεις στους γονεις του και να τους βαζουν αυγό, μήλο κλπ και όλα θα πάνε καλά και εσύ θα κάνεις ξέγνοιαστες διακοπές... Τώρα αν πάρω και γω μικρά στις διακοπές μου και τα ταΐζω είναι άλλη ιστορία

----------


## yannis

παιδιά ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις,θα το κανονίσω οπως μπορώ,με προτεραιότητα να μεγαλώσει απο τους γονείς του.

Πιο πολύ με «καίει» το δαχτυλίδωμα αν το δεχτεί η μάνα παρά το ταισμα!

----------


## George.72

Φτάνουμε στο τέλος σιγά σιγά...
[/IMG]
[/IMG]
[/IMG]

----------


## kostas karderines

Γειά σου Γιώργη με τα αστέρια σου!

----------


## yannis

Φωτογραφία,Όπως υποσχέθηκα!

τελικά την παρασκεύη που δοκίμασα να περάσω δαχτυλίδι,έφαγα άκυρο!δεν χωρούσε ούτε για πλάκα το 2.9!

Άρα βγήκε νωρίτερα και όχι κυριακή που το είδα εγώ...

----------


## MacGyver

> Το κορίτσι και τα μάτια σου!!! Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk





Μανωλιό καλώς τα δέχτηκες τα πρώτα:



Μάντεψε ποιος κερνάει τις επόμενες;

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Μπράβο ρε Νώντα σε σένα και στο κορίτσι σου.Οσο για τις μπύρες (και τα συνοδευτικά!) πες το πού και πότε!
Υγ: την τελευταία φωτογραφία θα μπορούσες να κερδίσεις το διαγωνισμό άνετα αλλά την χαραμισες !

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Καλησπέρα παιδιά ..
Έχει αφήσει κανείς σε καρδερινα να ταΐσει καναρινακια ;;για δοκιμή άμα ταΐζει η καρδερινα ;;
Και με τι αποτελέσματα ;;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dimos Dimou

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά ..
> Έχει αφήσει κανείς σε καρδερινα να ταΐσει καναρινακια ;;για δοκιμή άμα ταΐζει η καρδερινα ;;
> Και με τι αποτελέσματα ;;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Άντε πάλι αλχημείες κάνεις? 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

> Άντε πάλι αλχημείες κάνεις? 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Θα πεις ;;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines



----------


## kostas salonika

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Κλαρώνουν σιγά σιγά και αυτά που ταΐζουμε στο χέρι

----------


## Dimos Dimou

Έτοιμη για εξορμήσεις 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## yannis

Πανέμορφα!

Και το δικό μου το φλωράκι σήμερα κλάρωσε

----------


## Kapamarou

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά ..
> Έχει αφήσει κανείς σε καρδερινα να ταΐσει καναρινακια ;;για δοκιμή άμα ταΐζει η καρδερινα ;;
> Και με τι αποτελέσματα ;;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Εγώ Κώστα εγώ αφήσει καρδερινοκαναρο κ το μεγάλωσε μια χαρά http://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5d349f2d...01_001_001.mp4

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Θα πάμε διακοπές ναι η όχι ;;
Carduelis Balcanika 2019





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dimos Dimou

> Θα πάμε διακοπές ναι η όχι ;;
> Carduelis Balcanika 2019
>  https://youtu.be/P4Y-ns_zaS8
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Οχι

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## stefos

Τέλος και για εμένα φέτος. 
Ήταν η χειρότερη χρονιά, δεν πειράζει
συνεχίζουμε .
Καλά μπάνια σε όσους ακόμη δεν έχουν πάει διακοπές.
Καλή προσαρμογή σε όσους γύρισαν.

----------


## kostas salonika

> Τέλος και για εμένα φέτος. 
> Ήταν η χειρότερη χρονιά, δεν πειράζει
> συνεχίζουμε .
> Καλά μπάνια σε όσους ακόμη δεν έχουν πάει διακοπές.
> Καλή προσαρμογή σε όσους γύρισαν.


Γιατί ετσυ ;;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## stefos

γιατι κωστα τα πουλια ουτε ζευγαρωσανε , πρωτη φορα που δεν ειδα ουτε αυγο ......

----------


## ndlns

Μη λες ψέματα. Τόσα αυγά είδαμε εδώ στο φόρουμ... Χαχαχα.
Δεν πειράζει Στέφανε, καλά να είμαστε και θα δούμε του χρόνου... Καλές διακοπές τώρα. 

Στάλθηκε από το Mi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Έχω πρόβλημα στο λαπτοπ και έχω χαθεί. ..

Σημερινό βιντεακι από τα μικρά μας (με το χέρι μέσα στην 76αρα)!

----------


## kostas karderines



----------


## Dimos Dimou

> 


Αυτά ειναι πουλιά μπράβο φιλαράκι 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Γεια σου ρε Κωστα με τα "" απλα "" πτηνα σου 

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Ας βάλω και εγώ γιατί ζήλεψα από τον Κώστα ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dimos Dimou

> Ας βάλω και εγώ γιατί ζήλεψα από τον Κώστα ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Μπράβο σας ρε εγώ θα καμαρώνω τα πουλιά των φίλων μού και μακάρι να γίνουν αυτά που είδες έτσι όπως είπες και θα βάλω και εγω

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Θα βάλεις σε λίγο καιρό τα παρδαλά εσυ ...
Και θα ζαλιστούμε 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines



----------


## Dimos Dimou

Ευχαριστώ τον φίλο kostas karderines για την βοήθεια που μου πρόσφερε και φέτος 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines

> Ευχαριστώ τον φίλο kostas karderines για την βοήθεια που μου πρόσφερε και φέτος 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Αν ευχαριστείς εσύ τότε εγώ τι πρέπει να κανω που μου έχεις προσφέρει τόσα!όσο καιρό γνωριζόμαστε πάντα προσπαθουσαμε να βοηθήσουμε ο ένας τον άλλον!

----------


## kostas karderines



----------


## MacGyver

Ζήλεψα και εγώ και είπα να βάλω δύο φετινά  αρσενικά πουλάκια. Είναι από αυτά που ταΐζαμε στο χέρι και βάφτηκαν κιόλας:

----------


## sarpijk

Εμενα για θυληκο μου κανει.

----------


## kostas salonika

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Γουργουρίζουμε (ή μπαμπαλίζουμε  :Happy:   )

----------


## Manostyro

Πανέμορφες!!!!

----------


## kostas karderines

Στάλθηκε από το RNE-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Carduelis Balcanika 2019



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dimos Dimou

> Carduelis Balcanika 2019
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Τα καλύτερα πουλια το φιλαράκι μου εύχομαι να τα κάνεις όλα ασιανικα 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines

Μπράβο Κώστα, πολύ όμορφα πουλιά!!!

----------


## kostas salonika

> Τα καλύτερα πουλια το φιλαράκι μου εύχομαι να τα κάνεις όλα ασιανικα 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Ευχαριστώ φιλαράκι μου ...
Δεν ήμαστε ακόμα για ασιανικα ακόμα δεν ξέρουμε το αρχέγονα ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

> Μπράβο Κώστα, πολύ όμορφα πουλιά!!!


Ευχαριστώ Κώστα ...
Να είσαι καλά ...
Προσπαθώ φίλε ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dimos Dimou

Εκτροφής 2019 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines

Μπράβο Δήμο.... τέλειο!!!!  :Happy0065:

----------


## Dimos Dimou

> Μπράβο Δήμο.... τέλειο!!!!


Ευχαριστώ για 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

